# Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!



## Tazmo (Apr 5, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## SaintSeiya (Apr 5, 2012)

I discovered this Anime not too long ago and I have to say that it's looking really good. It's really full of both comedy and action which make way for a good show altogether. For those of you who don't know the story centers around a certain Sawada Tsunayoshi (mostly referred to as Tsuna or Tsu-kun) and this one baby mafia hitman called Reborn from Italy (I'm italian so... yay!!!) who tutors him and trains him to become the Vongola Family's 10th Boss. It does sound weird but it is very entertaining. I've only seen 3 episodes so far and have not yet read the manga (i'm still trying to find it). If you've heard about it or know it well then I'd really like to talk to you guys about said manga^^




Proud member of:


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 5, 2012)

New chapter: D.Gray Man 213

Not the most eventful.


----------



## Raikage (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol Flan is so hilarious.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

The last page is nice pek


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 5, 2012)

Mukuro was showing some very high confidence in the earlier panels... Thinking he could actually take on both the Vindice and Tsuna and co?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Mukuro was showing some very high confidence in the earlier panels... Thinking he could actually take on both the Vindice and Tsuna and co?



He has the Vongola Gear, his illusions are second to none and he has a pineapple for a haircut. A freakin' pineapple. That guy's confidence is understandably sky high.


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol don't say that to his face though....he'll kill ya


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 6, 2012)

I get that Mukuro is strong, but his two flunkies Ken and Chikusa must be worthless. How the hell can they do anything impressive enough to make Mukuro believe he can actually take them all on?


----------



## Danchou (Apr 6, 2012)

Because Flans awesome counts for two.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not sure where Mukuro is getting this confidence from. He may have his trump card, but is it really strong enough for him to beat both Team Reborn and Vindice at the same time? Especially when the only useful member on his team combat-wise is Flan (who's currently taking a nap). Everyone else on his team is completely outclassed here.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 6, 2012)

Flan and the last page saved this chapter from being a failure


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 7, 2012)

Loved the last page.


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok I will admit Vindice definitely looks intimidating now.  But Mukoro is even more haxxed than before


----------



## Shakar (Apr 11, 2012)

Best chapter in a while!

The horror touches towards the end were great. I love Mukuro's dark and twisted imagination (my favourite character in the series, hands down), and the Vindice look awesome. I didn't think Amano was able to get this dark (well, except the "Flood of Blood"), but she did a very fine job.

Now, those pacifiers are sure interesting. The Vindice are wearing chains like Mammon, as if they are supressing the curse. Hmm..


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2012)

Vindice = Fucking Zombies.....


----------



## God Movement (Apr 11, 2012)

So what's so deadly about Mukuro's ultimate attack again? He creates crows that eat you, then explode? What?


----------



## Egotism (Apr 11, 2012)

God Movement said:


> So what's so deadly about Mukuro's ultimate attack again? He creates crows that eat you, then explode? What?



Illusions are real. He thinks/wants it they come, no real counter for it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 11, 2012)

Mukuro your no Itachi  and Zombie vindice with pacifiers


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 11, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Mukuro your no Itachi







They look really creepy zombies


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 18, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2012)

Why are they referring to Fran as "She"?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 18, 2012)

Because they suck at translating.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 19, 2012)

Im starting to feel a Monster/Resurrection Princess moment here, ie there were past rainbow battles, and the losers end up like the Vindece


----------



## Death Note (Apr 19, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Im starting to feel a Monster/Resurrection Princess moment here, ie there were past rainbow battles, and the losers end up like the Vindece




Same here.

That's what I was exactly thinking while reading it .


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh Chrome I saw you coming a mile away lol...Whats the deal on Chrome's illness though?  Is it gonna have something to do with her missing organs?


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 28, 2012)

Ch.30


----------



## Death Note (Apr 29, 2012)

Just now getting to reading the new release.  It was an alright chapter, can't really complain other than that I would rather see some action but I guess it'll all work out.   

If the Vindice get defeated so easily, I'll be kinda pissed. I want to see all the Arcobaleno fight against them in uncursed form.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol did the Vindice really just stop so Tsuna and co. could talk and Chrome could power up? 

It's also strange how Chrome wants to be a separate person yet still hang on to Mukuro so much...


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 1, 2012)

MukuroxChrome is becoming cannon, if it doesn't I'll rage.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (May 4, 2012)

I actually counted Muku x Chrome as canon a long time ago - too many implications.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 9, 2012)

This chapter give me old KHR goosebumps
Pretty Good !


----------



## Shakar (May 9, 2012)

Ch.42

Jesus, I did not except that colour page  Chrome is growing well. 

And Reborn is a better father to Tsuna than Iemitsu will ever be, 100% confirmed. 

What the fuck is happening to to smilies and other forum images, BTW?


----------



## Canute87 (May 9, 2012)

I wonder who got the moves like Jag.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 12, 2012)

Tsuna can unintentionally make a zero on his test, but can save the world from bad guys... lol



spaZ said:


> Because they suck at translating.



They really do. 

But hey, it actually could be worse. We could have   translations.


----------



## Roharu (May 12, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Tsuna can unintentionally make a zero on his test, but can save the world from bad guys... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bubble_lord (May 17, 2012)

Ch.15-16


----------



## Kuya (May 22, 2012)

Didn't read this for 2 months so I can let it build up several chapters. This series is much much better when not reading on a week-to-week basis. I think I'll let it build every 6 chapters before reading again.


----------



## bubble_lord (May 24, 2012)

203 RAW

Some decent revelations this week.


----------



## shinethedown (May 24, 2012)

Epic chapter this week.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vindice being former arcobaleno, pretty awesome twist


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 24, 2012)

I have been waiting for this chapter since the Future Arc. Finally, we are know what the Arcobaleno are.

Sweet. So Checkerface plans to turn Tsuna and some other people into arcobalenos. I guess Reborn is going to accept the proposal.

And I think it's confirming that the curse is pretty much unremovable, since trying to remove the pacifiers would kill them/turn them into Vindice.

What is left to explain is: who the f*** is Checkerface? And why is Bermuda still a baby, when every Vindice has been turned back into an adult?


----------



## Danchou (May 24, 2012)

I really liked this chapter. Finally the truth has been revealed. I like how Reborn said he's resigned to his fate. I hope they team up and beat the hell out fo Checker Face.


----------



## Excalibur (May 24, 2012)

This Checker Face guy is cool. I really hope we get to see the extension of his story. Reborn expected this much and is willing to die a "dog's death" lol. This chapter explains a lot of the past events and the representative war.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 24, 2012)

Very nicely handled.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 25, 2012)

By far one of the best chapters since a long time. The truth is finally revealed. Who would have thought this, huh?


----------



## Dark Travis (May 25, 2012)

There is absolutely no way Reborn will team up with Vindice.
Primarily because of the type of people they are: involving and endangering innocent people to achieve their goals.  I'll predict Reborn citing the specific instance of them attacking Tsuna's mother as reasoning for the refusal.
Then, at this point, the prize of the battle will change (unofficially) from being uncursed (fake) to the privilege of challenging Checkerface.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 25, 2012)

Makes me wonder though, if they take down checkerface, where would the manga go from here? We just got the full on revelation of Vindice and Arcobaleno, the two biggest mysteries in Hitman.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2012)

^A new family with new kinds of rings/gears/whatever.


----------



## Gunners (May 25, 2012)

So what did Checkerface do in the future?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 26, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> ^A new family with new kinds of rings/gears/whatever.



Or possibly the authorities and government trying to bring them down....

Seriously, I'm really surprised the authorities have yet to be seen in this manga due to the fact that it's well known that the authoritative figures such as the FBI have been trying to catch the mafia for years... It really just seems like these families just go around and do what they want. It'd be really interesting to see if there's really some kind of special and unique squad designed to take down these gangs. It could be similar to the superhuman force, Peacekeepers, from Crackdown.


----------



## shinethedown (May 30, 2012)

The chapter is out


----------



## Shakar (May 30, 2012)

More explanations and non HDWM!Tsuna growing some balls and acting like a leader. Good chapter.

Though Amano should stop draw Tsuna so _girly _looking. He's 15, he should be well in his puberty. Just look at Gokudera, Yamamoto and especially Mukuro, who are his age. He should look more like Giotto and less like Kyoko.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2012)

The fight next chapter should be worthwhile.


----------



## Metaro (May 30, 2012)

I stopped reading this manga last year and I want to read it again , Can anyone explain me what is going on now ? .


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2012)

Not much. Just a disorganised battle tournament.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2012)

Nice chapter....Wonder how will the next fight be. Hope its a good one.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Crowned Clown said:


> Makes me wonder though, if they take down checkerface, where would the manga go from here? We just got the full on revelation of Vindice and Arcobaleno, the two biggest mysteries in Hitman.



Yeah, the only possible things Amano could do that wouldn't be total asspulls is an Arcobaleno vs Vongola mini-tournament thing where the new Vongola proves their true power, and for the finale the Hell Rings come back and we see a conclusion to Mukuro's story and answers on who Kawahira is.


----------



## Ender (Jun 6, 2012)

this page

new chapter is out...finally, I like this....I hope this will force Tsuna to finally grow up and man up about being the boss...I'm tired of that reoccurring theme every single arc...


----------



## Danchou (Jun 6, 2012)

I hate the predictability of Tsuna's 'sudden' growth and resolve.

This is the umpteenth time the mangaka has used the plot device and it's getting really repetitive.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 6, 2012)

It is getting a bit stale. I hope for the Tsuna's sake that the mangaka stops this pussy bullshit we've come to expect and getitng a fairy taler ending for each arc, resetting any kind of development for Tsuna and getting the crappy, no-good version at the beginning.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2012)

So...an entire chapter and only thing we get is Tsuna confused?


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know what everyone is expecting, Tsuna is still a 15 year old boy so it will take him some time to become a great leader. He has been improving steadily since the manga started in terms of combat and personality.

I absolutely loved this chapter as it reminded of how incredible this manga actually is. The only problem with it are the everchanging powerlevels but Naruto/Bleach are alot worse in that aspect.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2012)

Nah, the messed up power levels are even worse than Naruto, Bleach crushes it though.

As for Tsuna, the thing is he hasn?t gotten development that he can show normally. He has to be in a life-or-death situation to show that he has matured at least a little. If Amano had made him not to get scared of every little shit probably no one would complain about him regardless of him being a good leader or not.


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Jun 7, 2012)

I still think Naruto's power levels are alot worse, Madara is ridicolous.

I can see your point but what do you expect from a shonen main character. Kenichi was exactly the same as well as Ippo.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 13, 2012)

This chapter was interesting especially Lambo and Tsuna's usefulness. Seems like some interesting stuff is lying just around the corner, I can't wait!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2012)

ch. 389

Good chapter, little content but it was decent enough and Tsuna finally is starting to try and do something.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone have an idea who that first person was that Tsuna visited? The others: Mokuro, Byakuran, Enma and Xanxus were all revealed. Most likely the theme is past enemies instead of fellow representatives considering how Tsuna said "it's been a long time"

Anyways, anyone have an idea who that person could've been in that first house?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2012)

Probably Lanchia would be a good option.


----------



## Forcer (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope tsuna isnt thinking in becoming an arcobaleno o.O


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 13, 2012)

Well it was good to see Tsuna figuring out something and then going out to make it happen.  Glad I got to see Lambo it's been awhile.


----------



## scaramanga (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, Tsuna actually did something by himself. Greatest development so far.
.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 13, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Probably Lanchia would be a good option.



While I can't think of a better candidate, I don't see why the mystery would be needed if it were him. You'd expect a bigger name. Though I wouldn't be surprised if this was more about suspense for the sake of suspense, instead of the story working better that way.


----------



## Ender (Jun 13, 2012)

oh man, loved tsuna in the last panel. THATS HOW HE SHOULD BE! he had the whole "i'm the 10th and ur gonna help me whether u like it or not" vibe going


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2012)

What _is_ he planning? To "fill in the missing part"?


----------



## Ender (Jun 13, 2012)

we're prolly missing something about the curse...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2012)

KiddLaw92 said:


> I still think Naruto's power levels are alot worse, Madara is ridicolous.
> 
> I can see your point but what do you expect from a shonen main character. Kenichi was exactly the same as well as Ippo.



You have no idea what you're talking about. KHR has easily the most messed up power-levels of all of the mainstream shonen manga, there is a perfect explanation why Madara is pretty godly. There still isn't an explanation why Tsuna is beats an over-powered hyped as hell arc villian only to get punked to shit and considered a weakling by everyone in the next arc

NOTHING IN NARUTO IS AS FUCKING RETARDED AS TSUNA'S DAD. NOTHING


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Jun 14, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about. KHR has easily the most messed up power-levels of all of the mainstream shonen manga, there is a perfect explanation why Madara is pretty godly. There still isn't an explanation why Tsuna is beats an over-powered hyped as hell arc villian only to get punked to shit and considered a weakling by everyone in the next arc
> 
> NOTHING IN NARUTO IS AS FUCKING RETARDED AS TSUNA'S DAD. NOTHING



Tsuna isn't considered a weakling and whilst I see your point, you are wrong.
There isn't a valid explanation for his strength at all, Hiruzen should be stronger than him. This is how much the power levels have changed.

From this: Chapter 16
To this: Link removed

On topic, I have a strong feeling he first spoke to Dr Shamal. I don't believe he has made an appearance in a while and it would fit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2012)

KiddLaw92 said:


> Tsuna isn't considered a weakling and whilst I see your point, you are wrong.
> There isn't a valid explanation for his strength at all, Hiruzen should be stronger than him. This is how much the power levels have changed.
> 
> From this: Link removed
> ...



Byrakuran: I RULE THE WORLD NO-ONE CAN STOP ME
*Tsuna gets a massive power-up*
lol byakuran
Enma: lol Tsuna, I solo all of you and my ring isn't even at 100% strength
*Tsuna gets another massive power-up and wins*
Daemon: lol Tsuna I'm gonna take over the world
*Tsuna gets another power-up of FRIENDSHIP*
Daemon gets lolowned
Tsuna punches his dad as hard as he can with all of his massive power-ups
Tsuna's Dad: lol Tsuna

I also should mention inbetween every fight he gets the absoulute shit kicked out of him by the arc antagonist at the time before lolowning them 

So after saving the world from future Byuakuran and stopping Daemon with the 8th element or something and receiving enough power-ups to make DBZ blush, he should be God now. Instead it's LOL JAEGER TOO STRONG TSUNA YOU CAN'T POSSIBLY BEAT HIM POWER-UP TIME AGAIN. 

Very few writers could possibly plan for power fluctuations, which is why Shodai and Nidai Hokages as edos looks like mere-chuunins now even though Madara is spending every chapter giving him a verbal blowjob. Sandaime was never said to be stronger than Madara, stop lying. Also you can't compare the beginning of the manga to near the end

KHR on the other hand, Amano seems to forget what she wrote in any previous fights and probably just reads the Wikipedia articles


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 14, 2012)

Tsuna did something by himself pek Like a boss, I might love him again :33 The juice thing is probably something to do with the transformation of Arcobaleno,


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2012)

Velocity said:


> What _is_ he planning? To "fill in the missing part"?



Don't know but leave it to Lambo to provide Tsuna with a crucial clue that could lead to him solving an incredibly complex issue that threatens the Arcobaleno's very existence.


----------



## Forcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Just the fact that Lambo (greatest character ever in khr) showed up and gave the solution to the issue, makes the chapter totally awesome


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2012)

Forcer said:


> Just the fact that Lambo (greatest character ever in khr) showed up and gave the solution to the issue, makes the chapter totally awesome



This guy knows how it is


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2012)

Tsuna not being beta? What sort of madness is this.


----------



## Godofnerdiness (Jun 20, 2012)

Howdy folks. Quick question, I'm about to start reading the arcs right after The Future arc. Just out of curiosity, what's the consensus on them? Good or poopy?

I watched the anime and completed it shortly after it finished, then about a year later decided to read the manga from the start again for fun / to refresh my memory(and to re-experience dat Varia arc  ) but once I got to the Future Arc I decided to skip it since I'm a horribly slow reader and didn't really feel like spending a lot of time on it since I had already seen it in the anime. I went to the wiki to help me remember the story, so that's all good.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 20, 2012)

The series jumped off a cliff after the Future Arc. It is generally terrible week on week, but recent revelations have been good.


----------



## Flynn (Jun 20, 2012)

Chapter 390

For once, Tsuna wasn't be a baby.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 20, 2012)

This chapter.

Le sigh.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 20, 2012)

Tsuna 'Ill teach you'


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 20, 2012)

Godofnerdiness said:


> Howdy folks. Quick question, I'm about to start reading the arcs right after The Future arc. Just out of curiosity, what's the consensus on them? Good or poopy?
> 
> I watched the anime and completed it shortly after it finished, then about a year later decided to read the manga from the start again for fun / to refresh my memory(and to re-experience dat Varia arc  ) but once I got to the Future Arc I decided to skip it since I'm a horribly slow reader and didn't really feel like spending a lot of time on it since I had already seen it in the anime. I went to the wiki to help me remember the story, so that's all good.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It varies. Thing is, people got upset at them due to the fact that they felt the power scales in this manga got turned in every wrong way. I have a solution to that but no one listened to it because it's more enjoyable to complain than it is to just find the best and coherent solution to the problem. My solution to the power scales is that the future that Tsuna and Co. went in is an alternate timeline. There is a theory about time travel that says that if one travels into time, they'll actually go into an alternate timeline instead of the same timeline. The same applies in here to an extent, I think. See, I think that Tsuna and co went to a place that was the outcome of a possible future, but was actually never going to happen, since they stopped it, which means that all the things that come after they come back from the future are different from the actual future they went to... It's confusing... I know... But Time. travel. Is. A. Bitch....

Er... TL;DR(Too long;Didn't Read) version: Basically, it's a mixed opinion on it. I personally think that if you already liked the Future Arc, you'll like the arcs that come after that.

This series is probably one of the other series that fares better when being read while not waiting for a chapter to come out on a weekly basis. For me, that's how I started with the series. I think you'll find it at least to be an enjoyable experience.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 20, 2012)

What Tsuna is a Yokai


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 20, 2012)

seeing this new alpha tsuna makes me cream my panties hfjefhjdjfdhfhdldhjfad


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2012)

Tsuna, Finally you said something badass

That?s why you and that color page of yours will be my next sig.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 20, 2012)

This obviously isn't the real Tsuna.

It's Mukuro disguising himself as him with an illusion or Xanxus/Belphegor who sliced Tsuna's face off and is currently wearing it.


----------



## Ender (Jun 20, 2012)

^

but finally. dude grew a pair


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 20, 2012)

Things have been progressing real nice and this week is no different. Feels like we may be heading towards the end with the curse ready to be dealt with and Tsuna growing up.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 20, 2012)

Tsunapek He made me very proud this chapter. He using his head and taking charge. I love it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 20, 2012)

Why isn't he thanking Lambo? It's always up to Lambo to save the day


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2012)

Tsuna's balls finally dropped.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tsuna's balls finally dropped.



bout time. random question, but is flan a guy or girl?


----------



## Flynn (Jun 21, 2012)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> bout time. random question, but is flan a guy or girl?



Flan is a guy.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jossy said:


> Flan is a guy.



alright, just making sure cause in the fight w/ the vendice m.m. said to mukuro you're relying on her too much.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Jun 22, 2012)

What I'd like to know is Mammon's gender though my bet is on female.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 22, 2012)

Mammon is a he,you should know by now ,Girlish looking boys on khr


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 27, 2012)

stream link


----------



## Shakar (Jun 27, 2012)

Dat last page  Tsuna is finally growing into a leader..


?Sharingan Squid? said:


> This obviously isn't the real Tsuna.
> 
> It's Mukuro disguising himself as him with an illusion or Xanxus/Belphegor who sliced Tsuna's face off and is currently wearing it.


Of course, everyone knows dat Mukuro is the real protagonist of KHR.  
As for Mammon, his/her latest appearences have sorta convinced me she's a girl (her lips, Bel's remarks about her height, her interactions with him). Plus, the fanarts with female!Mammon are very cute and it would be a shame if they weren't canon.  And of course, KHR needs strong women.


----------



## Godofnerdiness (Jun 27, 2012)

> Er... TL;DR(Too long;Didn't Read) version: Basically, it's a mixed opinion on it. I personally think that if you already liked the Future Arc, you'll like the arcs that come after that.





> I'd say they are a little bit better than future arc.





> The series jumped off a cliff after the Future Arc. It is generally terrible week on week, but recent revelations have been good.



Thanks for the feedback guys. I just finished the Inheritance Ceremony arc, and I rather liked it once they got to the Island. The Future arc is probably my least favorite serious Reborn arc, but I liked this much more. The new Vongola gear looked awesome, and most of the fights were pretty cool. In any case, it was fun. I'm looking forward to the Curse of the Rainbow arc now.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 28, 2012)

lol, this manga makes the mafia look like boyscouts.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Jun 28, 2012)

Best chapter in a while.

And gotta love the final page.

Though Byakuran flying around may panic a few neighbours. But hey, nothing a bullet to the head can't cure, right?


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 4, 2012)

got hit to the back


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok now Tsuna , just drop that asking nicely,and just put more force on it


----------



## Imagine (Jul 4, 2012)

Byakuran was ready to solo some shit. Tsuna knows thats all he needs.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope the mangaka saves us the trouble and just skip a few chapters. We all know who's going to win anyway.


----------



## Impact (Jul 5, 2012)

I see tsuna is still awesome.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 10, 2012)

And this one too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2012)

Tsuna just entered his rebellious stage.

Just wondering what will the Arcobaleno do when they can?t fight.


----------



## Forcer (Jul 10, 2012)

I bet if Tsuna shows that resolve in fornt of Haru she gets naked in no time


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 10, 2012)

Kyoko what did you stuff in those amulets to make Tsuna this rebellious


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 10, 2012)

Loving Tsuna taking charge. He is finally coming into a great leader. Now let's see how he happens the fights.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 10, 2012)

So even though Reborn knew Tsuna gathered all his past allies and enemies to help, he still  knew that Tsuna and the rest wouldn't win. Kinda says something about Jager.

Amano better come up with a plausible way to let Tsuna defeat him.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 10, 2012)

Enigma said:


> So even though Reborn knew Tsuna gathered all his past allies and enemies to help, he still  knew that Tsuna and the rest wouldn't win. Kinda says something about Jager.
> 
> Amano better come up with a plausible way to let Tsuna defeat him.




Resolve wins all.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2012)

Honestly i would prefer his resolve going over 9000 so he can stomp someone than another Power Ranger Ring Fusion with Enma.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 10, 2012)

Enigma said:


> Amano better come up with a plausible way to let Tsuna defeat him.



Tsuna + Mukuro + Xanxus + Emma + Byakuran X Jager.

If this guy can defeat those 5 together, then he's in the wrong manga.


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Jul 10, 2012)

He might as well as be as he fodderised Tsuna worse than Byakuran, who is now stronger than him.


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 11, 2012)

Chapter 393

I really like where this is going.


----------



## Godofnerdiness (Jul 11, 2012)

It's been a while since I enjoyed the series this much, though I did kinda like the Shimon Arc. It took nearly 400 chapters, but Tsuna is finally growing up, and by making reference to Primo, pretty much confirmed he's aiming to be the next Vongola Boss rather than screaming about how the Mafia is scary all the time.

I'm looking forward to how this plays out.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2012)

That was pretty sneaky.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 18, 2012)

Sneaky,I like that side of you Tsuna, your learning,it's not always about head on,but about your brains too,and frankly the Vindice doesn't have any


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice chapter. Tsuna is finally starting to think instead of taking everyone head on.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 18, 2012)

bubble_lord said:


> Resolve wins all.



And don't forget Vongola Primo's underwear! Tsuna still has parts of his body not covered in jewellry yet


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 18, 2012)

that last page


----------



## Jirou (Jul 19, 2012)

The decoys were definitely a surprise though, and seeing strategies come to life is always an enjoyable aspect since it displays a different sort of strength compared to pure fighting. Vongola’s geniuses certainly pulled through with their life-like dummies, and I have to say seeing Gokudera get beheaded gave me quite a shock at first.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 19, 2012)

Love the chapter. Tsuna has really been doing this thing. Love them using the decoys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2012)

Tsuna manning up is certainly taking this manga into a direction for the better.


----------



## Impact (Jul 19, 2012)

KHR is still one of best this chapter proves it. When gokudera head came off I nearly jumped out of my seat the author surely hasn't lost her touch for suspense.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 19, 2012)

What? This chapter was just as terrible, boring and generic as it's nearly always been.


----------



## Francesco. (Jul 19, 2012)

Woah an horrible chapter.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 19, 2012)

Not really.

Although there was nothing spectacular going on like in Bleach this week, we're seeing glimpses of what's soon to come in the following chapters with Tsuna and co's team using wise and strategic tactics in order to gain advantage against the Vindice.


----------



## Impact (Jul 19, 2012)

KHR is far from generic but bleach on the other hand is not exactly enjoyable given that shitty chapter this week. KHR>>>bleach this week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2012)

Comparing Bleach and KHR is like comparing herpes and syphilis.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2012)

You can see the difference right away,Lol bleach


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2012)

I see that one of them attempts to draw a background.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 19, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Comparing Bleach and KHR is like comparing herpes and syphilis.


This.. so fucking much.


----------



## Jirou (Jul 21, 2012)

Those vendices are somewhat creeping me~ Anyways, goodluck to KHR.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jul 25, 2012)

The Vindice team seems to be hopelessly outnumbered.

Unless Jager's power is way higher than everyone else.


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2012)

sooooo... did Tsuna forget that checkerface is going to choose the next arcabaleno??? Even if they manage to save the current arcabaleno and keep them alive after the transfer, they're gonna lose others to the curse.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 25, 2012)

Somewhat decent chapter. As expected they're owning the Vindice.

Nice to see the 5 man group from the last page working together, but I missed Hibari. Maybe we'll see something resembling a proper fight.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 25, 2012)

Hibari is eliminated,he can't participate,maybe near the end against checker face,But Tsuna will get to him eventually since,in the future arc, he tame him pretty well


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2012)

just tell Hibari there are really really strong guys picking on them he'll be right over


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2012)

Gingerbeard was complete fodder, once again.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 26, 2012)

I expect Gingerbread to be better than that,control by some fodder,i was hoping for a woman. you disappoint me Akira .


----------



## Impact (Jul 26, 2012)

I didn't really expect anything from gingerbread don't see why anyone disappointed he complete fodder against 3 dying will user. Also No hibari in this chapter either  hopefully he appear next chapter with some action.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 27, 2012)

Last page pek so much sexiness. Loved how Tsuna, Basil, and Enma did their thing.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 29, 2012)

gingerbread~
his appearance made me happy. i really loved him back in the future arc. so cute :3


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 1, 2012)

Easy Going Scans


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2012)

Best part of the chapter:

"I understood how a baked apple feels. Terrible. "


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 1, 2012)

Translation and scan quality was pants this week.


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 12, 2012)

121


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 12, 2012)

lol, better Yamamoto and Gokudera instead of Enma and Basil?


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 12, 2012)

I forgot whos Yamamoto and Gokudera at one point


----------



## Impact (Aug 13, 2012)

I like the gokudera and yamamoto weren't reduced to complete fodder this chapter but that ending was an complete asspull  

And flan saying  "not cool" at the end of the chapter  

Overall decent chapter but still no hibari this chapter


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 22, 2012)

Amano is not kidding. Jager is a serious threat. I hope Tsuna can't defeat him on 1x1, that would be a major asspull.

RIP Xanxus's double pistols. Unless sun flames are more haxx than I think and they can regrow his arm.

Is Squalo alive? Or, more importantly, is someone finally going to die in this manga?

And where is Emma? Why didn't he appear in this chapter?


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 22, 2012)

Squalo jabbed in the heart,Xanxus lost an arm omg  what is this


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2012)

This is the final arc

people shall die.

Excellent.


----------



## Dragash1 (Aug 22, 2012)

This is some good stuff. losing arms and stabbing trough trough the chest. that should've been in the manga since part 1.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 22, 2012)

Inb4 Ryohei's Sun flame heals everyone.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2012)

Tha fuck?!

Seriously, xanxus losing his arm like fodder? seriously Amano?

Still nice chapter.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 22, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Seriously, xanxus losing his arm like fodder?



Fodder don't lose arms. Fodder die. The ones who usually lose their arms are badass characters, so we can see how badass they remain with one arm.

This is why Squalo got knocked out (maybe killed) in one hit, while Xanxus is still in the fight.


----------



## Impact (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not liking where this is going. Xanxus and Squalo


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Aug 23, 2012)

So he can warp himself short distances, pretty cool ability. I suppose they will have to distract him enough to land an X-Burner on him.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 23, 2012)

Combo illusion and something else to make them appear more real.


----------



## Azaria (Aug 23, 2012)

Xansus can always get a prosthetic arm np np np

Squalo's heart is a different story though.


----------



## Impact (Aug 23, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Combo illusion and something else to make them appear more real.



From reborn reaction I don't think their using an illusion.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 23, 2012)

Jager taking down mothafuckas like a bauce. 

I really have to wonder how he'll be defeated... This is surely not gonna be an easy battle seeing as how one guy is already down and the other one had his arm taken off. It'd be nice if Amano let him get defeated via wits instead of brawn or some power up. She should look at the recent Naruto chapters to see how that's done.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Jager taking down mothafuckas like a bauce.
> 
> I really have to wonder how he'll be defeated... This is surely not gonna be an easy battle seeing as how one guy is already down and the other one had his arm taken off. It'd be nice if Amano let him get defeated via wits instead of brawn or some power up. She should look at the recent Naruto chapters to see how that's done.



Slow down, don't give Amano dangerous ideas.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2012)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Slow down, don't give Amano dangerous ideas.



Exactly, I'm sure Tsuna still has Primo's scrotum ring he could use as an upgrade or something to beat Jaeger


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Tha fuck?!
> 
> Seriously, xanxus losing his arm like fodder? seriously Amano?
> 
> Still nice chapter.



Just shows how ridiculous J?ger is.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Jesus

Jager so fucking strong


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 29, 2012)

Xanxus now with no legs,and Byakuran dead, omg whats going on 
sorry I am not excited about Verde though,i mean get a shave


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Jesus
> 
> Jager so fucking strong



This is simply what happens when a villain doesn't fuck around through plot induced stupidity.

Didn't think I'd see a villain like that in THIS manga of all places.


----------



## convict (Aug 29, 2012)

Cut it out with the damn Moscas.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Zaru said:


> This is simply what happens when a villain doesn't fuck around through plot induced stupidity.
> 
> Didn't think I'd see a villain like that in THIS manga of all places.



Byakuran was pretty no nonsense up until the final bit with tsuna

But this. This is beautiful. Its like Jager knows he is going to be used in forum fights.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 29, 2012)

Jaegar > Madara


----------



## Imagine (Aug 29, 2012)

I thought this chapter was really good, and Jager seems to be very hax. Hopefully, he'll get to stay around longer.

But fuck him for raping both Byakuran and Xaxus. 

Verde better have something good planned.



Mei Lin said:


> Jaegar > Madara



Of course.


----------



## Redemption X (Aug 29, 2012)

Even though they lose, Byakuran and Xanxus were really awesome. "let me shake your hand Jager-kun"

I wonder how much stronger than Jager is Bermuda...


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome chapter, still can?t bear with Xanxus and Byakuran getting crushed so easily though.

Seems like this is what a real villain is


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Redemption X said:


> Even though they lose, Byakuran and Xanxus were really awesome. "let me shake your hand Jager-kun"
> 
> I wonder how much stronger than Jager is Bermuda...



Bermuda say jager is the stronget of the former babies

Burmuda is a former baby


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2012)

Jager is awesome. Goddamit.

Please Amano, don't let this fight be an illusion or something. And don't get those characters get revived through deus ex machinas. You are making this the best arc in your manga, don't blow it.

Mosca is cool, but it's obvious the next chapter is gonna start with Jager showing he wasn't hit by that laser.

Now, Reborn waiting for Tsuna? Does it mean we are getting a Tsuna + Adult Reborn team up? Now this is interesting.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone notice how amazing the chapters are when Tsuna isn't in them?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 29, 2012)

All that needs to be done to cement Jagar's bad assery is completing owning Hibari. Like, just have him off paneled like: 
*Spoiler*: _BLEACH SPOILERS_ 



Buckbeard/Juha bach did to Kenpachi this week


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 29, 2012)

I have done some math here, and noticed something:

Team Reborn had 6 watches left (lost 1, Ryohei)
Team Mammon had 3 left (lost 4, Squalo, Levy, Lussuria and Bel)
Team Verde had 4 left (lost 3, Ren, Chikusa and MM)

So counting together, the alliance team should've had 13 wacthes left to use at the beginning of this round.

But they had only 12 battlers:

- Tsuna
- Gokudera
- Yamamoto
- Chrome
- Dino
- Xanxus
- Squalo
- Emma
- Basil
- Mukuro
- Flan
- Byakuran

Which means, we have one watch missing.

I'm guessing Hibari-kun...

EDIT: by the way....



Dragon D Luffy said:


> Tsuna + Mukuro + Xanxus + Emma + Byakuran X Jager.
> 
> If this guy can defeat those 5 together, then he's in the wrong manga.



Oh god, he IS in the wrong manga.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 29, 2012)

I am actually enjoying Jager crushing everyone. I hope this lasts a bit longer.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 29, 2012)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> I have done some math here, and noticed something:
> 
> Team Reborn had 6 watches left (lost 1, Ryohei)
> Team Mammon had 3 left (lost 4, Squalo, Levy, Lussuria and Bel)
> ...



Hibari broke his own watch


----------



## Impact (Aug 30, 2012)

Shit this chapter was badass I mean goddamn jager is doing what some current "villians" couldn't do in awhile.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah wth is Hibari luzl.. such a waste,Hibari to destroy Jagar?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have come to the realization that there will only be a handful of people in the manga that has the moves like Jager.


----------



## migukuni (Aug 31, 2012)

I know this is CRAZY INSANELY LATE but Varia from Reborn is actually the 7 deadly sins huh... I'm so stupid to not notice that the first time they went out

Lust(luxuria)- Lussuria
Gluttony(gula)- Gola Mosca
Greed(avaritia)- Demon "Mammon"
Sloth(acedia)- Demon "Belphegor"
Wrath(ira)- Xanxus Flame "Flame of Wrath" - "Ira"
Envy(invidia)- Demon "Leviathan"
Pride(superbia)-	Superbia/Superbi Squalo


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 31, 2012)

Eww. Dont wanna see lussria's kind of lust


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Hibari broke his own watch



So? Byakuran's watch was broken, and he is fighting. It's obvious that the three teams distributed the remaining watches between the strongest members of the alliance. And one watch is missing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Eww. Dont wanna see lussria's kind of lust



I think there?s nobody who would want to see that


----------



## Impact (Sep 1, 2012)

I just realized there were no hirbari this chapter  he better appear next chapter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 1, 2012)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> So? Byakuran's watch was broken, and he is fighting. It's obvious that the three teams distributed the remaining watches between the strongest members of the alliance. And one watch is missing.



Yes, you are completely correct. I forgot that


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 2, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yes, you are completely correct. I forgot that



No problem.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> This is simply what happens when a villain doesn't fuck around through plot induced stupidity.
> 
> Didn't think I'd see a villain like that in THIS manga of all places.



I just took a glance at this chapter and saw him put a hole through Byakuran's chest and slice through Xanxus' kneecaps

Pretty awesome fight, but the bad guy seems almost wasted in this manga, because most likely, nothing will come of it.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2012)

The backshields also remind me of when Aizen did that little back shield fuckery along with the bakudou 81 Dankū

And Solid State? Reminds me of Ghost in the Shell

Wonder if it's a homage


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 3, 2012)

All this Jager hype is setup perfectly for Hibari to slap him around, he ain't no fodder like Lolpachi


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 4, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> All this Jager hype is setup perfectly for Hibari to slap him around, he ain't no fodder like Lolpachi



Hibari is going down 

While i do enjoy this quite awesome display, i have to wonder why the hell isn't Dino doing anything


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 5, 2012)

Hibari takes no damage,Akira's favourite  Tsuna summons Nakama rage,buhbai Jaegar


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 5, 2012)

Chapter 400 is out!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat Tsuna!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 5, 2012)

Jager... you killed Yamcha, and Tien Shinhan, and Chiaotzu, and Piccolo.

Now I'm going to kill you.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh damn it, Jager was saved by Tsuna .


----------



## Dragash1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Good chapter. they always feel so short. :<


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm starting to think Checkerface will end this tournament at the end of this round. The entire point of it is to choose the next arcobaleno, and Jager is threatening to kill or permanently damage all arcobaleno material.

Also, I'd like to remind you guys that Bermuda has yet to say "present".


----------



## Shakar (Sep 11, 2012)

here

*Spoiler*: __ 



What's with that form?  I excepted Bermuda to look like a badass, not a puppet looking child... 

Bermuda's adult form was one of the things I was anticipating the most....Amano


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 11, 2012)

What the fuck.

He looks like a hairless monkey


----------



## Enigma (Sep 11, 2012)

Bermuda looks so fucking weird.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, he is the leader of some weird ass zombies


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 11, 2012)

Shakar said:


> *DevilsxDevil 3*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Somebody said that he reminds them of Majin Buu from DBZ... Now that I think about it, they are pretty similar aren't they? Both are extremely powerful but have a funny looking design...

Well, all I know is, you definitely shouldn't judge a book by it's cover in this case, because Bermuda's the leader of the extremely powerful Vindice, after all.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 11, 2012)

Who wants to bet that next week's chapter ends with Reborn returning to his human form and wiping the floor with Bermuda?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2012)

Bermuda just looks horrible. That was nothing like what I was expecting him to look like.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 11, 2012)

Bermuda's appearance


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2012)

DERRPPPPPP


----------



## Ender (Sep 11, 2012)

fail random power-up 

fail bermuda appearance 

fail chapter 

edit: oh and major fail translation


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 11, 2012)

A power up?

Where? There was pretty much no power up. A super resolved Tsuna just simply found out Jager's weakness. Bermuda's appearance is at least unique. The entire Vindice is practically a motherfucking freakshow anyway. 

So I say, fail review 

But I do agree that the translation was fail.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like Bermuda is gonna be the Kid Buu of this arc. He looks really unintimidating at first, but turns out to be a monster when he showcases his power.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 11, 2012)

Bermuda. I don't even know what else to say.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 11, 2012)

Well Jaeger got dealt with real quick


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 11, 2012)

It took a team of 10 characters to defeat Jager, and he still managed to hurt 9 of them badly.

Villain approved. I hope he doesn't die.

And Bermuda is scary.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2012)

JAEGAR GOT ONE SHOTTED, BERMURDAS TROLL FACE  too much


----------



## Enigma (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, Bermuda should be stronger than Jager so hopefully it'll go back to everyone getting their shit kicked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Bermuda, you look kinda DERP.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2012)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> It took a team of 10 characters to defeat Jager, and he still managed to hurt 9 of them badly.
> 
> Villain approved. I hope he doesn't die.
> 
> And Bermuda is scary.



Anti-climatic is the word here. Pretty obvious Amano wants to finisht he story asap


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2012)

I like Bermuda's derp face

It's different from all the effeminate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) faces that Akira usually draws


----------



## Imagine (Sep 12, 2012)

Fuck you Tsuna.


----------



## Excalibur (Sep 12, 2012)

Damn, Bermuda looks incredibly strong in this form. Reborn definitely have a reason to transform his self.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 12, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Anti-climatic is the word here. Pretty obvious Amano wants to finisht he story asap



We have been given hints about Jager having a weak point for 3 chapters or so. It was obvious they would figure it out. And they did in a way that made sense.

The truth is: Tsuna's plan worked. He managed to assemble all the strongest guys in the manga, and thus he made an invincible team.


----------



## Ender (Sep 12, 2012)

using the shimon ring randomly and not to mention figuring out how to use it effectively on the first go??  not a random power-up?


----------



## scaramanga (Sep 12, 2012)

My reactoin to Bermuda's appearance:

I mean, this manga is bishounen festival, what the hell he is doing here?


----------



## silly (Sep 12, 2012)

He comes from the circus together with skull


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 12, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> using the shimon ring randomly and not to mention figuring out how to use it effectively on the first go??  not a random power-up?



He was using it effectively against Damon Spade...

Of course it's not random. This is it's second appearance, and in it's first appearance, it was explained how he even got it in the first place.

I mean, seriously dude, the Shimon/Simon ring power up is more like the combinations in the Power Rangers series.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 12, 2012)

People.. still read this manga?


----------



## Ender (Sep 12, 2012)

i've been reading since it started....i just wanna stick through the ending lol

edit: oh... i stand corrected  i totally do not recall that one bit


----------



## Impact (Sep 12, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> People.. still read this manga?



Why wouldn't people read this manga  it's still pretty good


----------



## Impact (Sep 12, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> My reactoin to Bermuda's appearance:
> 
> I mean, this manga is bishounen festival, what the hell he is doing here?



 damn gotta spread the rep


----------



## Wicked (Sep 12, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> Why wouldn't people read this manga  it's still pretty good



It's like reading a Yaoi manga


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 12, 2012)

Yaoi is good


----------



## Impact (Sep 12, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> It's like reading a Yaoi manga



Pretty good reason to dislike a manga


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2012)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> We have been given hints about Jager having a weak point for 3 chapters or so. It was obvious they would figure it out. And they did in a way that made sense.
> 
> The truth is: Tsuna's plan worked. He managed to assemble all the strongest guys in the manga, and thus he made an invincible team.



*Anti-climatic*. This is what happens, everyone is made fodder over two chapters and then Tsuna figures it out almost immedetly and beats him in a couple of pages. *Anti-climatic*

Justifiable or not, it is still *Anti-climatic* and extremely poor story telling for a majorly hyped up antagonist that is stronger than nearly everyone in the manga


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Yaoi is good



                 .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 13, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> It's like reading a Yaoi manga



No. It's more like reading a mafia manga. Only fangirls think it's a yaoi manga because of the majority of the cast being made up of mostly men. Most who are highly implied to be straight anyway.

The only one who's pretty much a homosexual would be Lussuria.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 13, 2012)

Y'all in denial... Enjoy your Yaoi manga.


----------



## CHEH (Sep 13, 2012)

When i saw bermuda's appearance it was the first time a manga actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Yaoi is good



Please tell me you didn?t mean what the meaning of this seems to be.



Formation Y said:


> Y'all in denial... Enjoy your Yaoi manga.



Someone mad cause he realized he likes Yaoi. Not cool, not cool at all, Yaoi fan.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> *Anti-climatic*. This is what happens, everyone is made fodder over two chapters and then Tsuna figures it out almost immedetly and beats him in a couple of pages. *Anti-climatic*
> 
> Justifiable or not, it is still *Anti-climatic* and extremely poor story telling for a majorly hyped up antagonist that is stronger than nearly everyone in the manga



I'm not a major fan of the series but Tsuna figuring out his trick immediately is to be expected, doesn't the nature of his flame or his character in general have some intuition type thing?


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 13, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> It's like reading a Yaoi manga



lol    what?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I'm not a major fan of the series but Tsuna figuring out his trick immediately is to be expected, doesn't the nature of his flame or his character in general have some intuition type thing?



*Anti-climatic*


----------



## Ender (Sep 14, 2012)

^agreed. i know its his intuition and what not, but it was too rushed.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 14, 2012)

Yea, even I think this was too rushed. This honestly makes the Deicide fight between Ichigo and Aizen look as long as the fight between Goku and Frieza.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 19, 2012)

That monkey can fight


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 19, 2012)

That thing is ugly as hell.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But god damn, to have even Reborn on the defensive...


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2012)

Dying will bullet to the head shit whats this powerup going to be like now.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 19, 2012)

Fuck Tsuna. That bullet should have went to Xanxus or someone else.


----------



## Shakar (Sep 19, 2012)

Worst Arcobaleno design ever  Mammon better be a hot chick to make up for this shit


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 19, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Fuck Tsuna. That bullet should have went to Xanxus or someone else.



Probably would if xanxus had 2 arms


----------



## Imagine (Sep 19, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Probably would if xanxus had 2 arms



Xanxus doesn't need two arms for this.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Fuck Tsuna. That bullet should have went to Xanxus or someone else.



Yeah and what will Xanxus do? Just growl at his enemies?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 19, 2012)

spaZ said:


> Yeah and what will Xanxus do? Just growl at his enemies?



Too bad the author forgot about his petrification ability.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 19, 2012)

Freaking awesome chapter in my opinion. Reborn!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 19, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Too bad the author forgot about his petrification ability.



And his hulk flames


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 19, 2012)

Bermuda's as much as a powerful monster as I expected. Kinda saddened that Amano resorted to another power up because I rather liked this ingenuitive side of Tsuna. 


ImagineBreakr said:


> Fuck Tsuna. That bullet should have went to Xanxus or someone else.



Yea, give a bullet to a guy that got his ass ripped apart instead of Tsuna who's in perfect condition


----------



## bubble_lord (Sep 26, 2012)

this page


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 26, 2012)

Right of course, a dying will stronger than a dying will, I expected Tsuna down to his pants in hyper mode, Akira you Dissapoint


----------



## Major_Glory (Sep 26, 2012)

Dat Tsuna!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 26, 2012)

KHR logic.Roflololololololollolol

Stat boosting geaR? Fuck that shit mang its just holding me back


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 26, 2012)

So Tsuna went Super Sayajin.

According to Reborn, it is because he has become incredibly strong by himself, and the bullet just helps unleash his true power. Which means, Tsuna is already the strongest person in KHR (except maybe for Checkerface, who we don't know the strength of).

Well, I can buy that, as long as this is the last arc from the manga, so it would made sense that Tsuna became the number 1. But if Amano comes up with another team of over-powered villains that require another power up, then I'll call bullshit.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 26, 2012)

one of the worst manga chapters i've ever read


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 26, 2012)

I loved this chapter:33

I wonder what Bermuda's final technique will be.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like that the Ultimate Dying Will can only be accessed to a select few who possess the sufficient will and resolve to do so.

Overall, a nice chapter right here.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 26, 2012)

you don't have to resort to negging people because they don't agree with you spartan

this chapter sucked ass, there ain't no two ways about it, but you've never exactly been known for having good taste so it comes as no real surprise


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2012)

Although Tsuna looked sorta cool....this chapter was horrible


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 26, 2012)

God Movement said:


> you don't have to resort to negging people because they don't agree with you spartan
> 
> this chapter sucked ass, there ain't no two ways about it, but you've never exactly been known for having good taste so it comes as no real surprise



I can neg you if I want.

And nah. It didn't suck. Also, there is no "bad" and "good" taste. Only differential tastes.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 26, 2012)

don't you have some gender bender byakuran fanfics to write


----------



## spaZ (Sep 26, 2012)

Does he not need the ring anymore?


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 26, 2012)

omg why wasn't tsuna in his boxers!!


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 27, 2012)

You think it would have been much better for Tsuna down to his boxers,  still stressing over this fact*


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 1, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I can neg you if I want.
> 
> And nah. It didn't suck. Also, there is no "bad" and "good" taste. Only differential tastes.



This makes absolutely no sense.  On one hand you say there is differential taste then on the other you say your own taste or opinion is the only one that can be had.


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 2, 2012)

Ch. 132

Bit of a twist at the end there.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kawahira is the final villian..wtf?!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2012)

"Final"

Come on guys, after the whole Byakuran thing....


----------



## Shakar (Oct 2, 2012)

I started laughing nervously after seeing that.

Did not except it. At all.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 2, 2012)

but it is good to know that the mangaka did not forget about him !
but why he  did not create a new Arcobalenos in the future !


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2012)

Because this is the Kawahira from the future


----------



## hussamb (Oct 2, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Because this is the Kawahira from the future



you dont know, maybe he is immortal !


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 2, 2012)

When i saw him, first thing that came in my mind was when people said the ramen guy was tobi lol. They were reading the wrong manga


----------



## hussamb (Oct 2, 2012)

reading this



i am sure that arcobaleno were created long time ago, from the time of Giotto, or even before as The Vindice  were founded before Vongloa


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 2, 2012)

Bermuda. So much fodder...


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 2, 2012)

Bombshell uncle Kawahira is the final villain, I Pin eat your hearts out


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 2, 2012)

Kawahira


----------



## English King (Oct 2, 2012)

Well this was unexpected.... Any idea's of what his powers could be o.O?
Dimension shifting seems to be one, will Tsuna get another OP Power Up xD?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Oct 2, 2012)

Man Reborn sure is shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

He can react faster than the speed of light now?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 2, 2012)

Apparently so...

Super Tsuna.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 2, 2012)

He isnt ftl

He predicted it and put his fist there ahead of time


----------



## Imagine (Oct 3, 2012)

Tsuna being FTL.


----------



## Impact (Oct 3, 2012)

Major Asspull tsuna reacting at the speed of light..... 

Aleast checker face reveal saved the chapter for me better than loltobi


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> Major Asspull tsuna reacting at the speed of light.....
> 
> Aleast checker face reveal saved the chapter for me better than loltobi


Tobi's reveal has relevance to the story and got people thinking. Checker face's reveal? I didn't even realise it was a _reveal_ until I saw the comments in this thread.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 3, 2012)

Tobi has been in the plot for many freaking chapters,compare to check face like a couple of chapters.. lol


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 3, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> He isnt ftl
> 
> He predicted it and put his fist there ahead of time



lol, no he didn't. So you're saying he essentially pre cogged it and just his fist up and hit him? Bullshit... He just outpaced his speed and hit him because he's fast enough to do so. Simple as that.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 3, 2012)

yeah... In shonen mangas you didn't need training anymore..


----------



## TigerTwista (Oct 3, 2012)

I knew he was gonna be coming up xD though I was wrong about him being part of the vindice though. But shoot, I had a feeling considering how reborn didn't like him from the future arc he would've had to come up eventually lol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2012)

Well it?s not like Bermuda is really LS, specially considering that Enma?s attacks doesn?t have as much gravity power as they were stated to be either.


----------



## Impact (Oct 3, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Tobi's reveal has relevance to the story and got people thinking. Checker face's reveal? I didn't even realise it was a _reveal_ until I saw the comments in this thread.



True, but for me tobi reveal was kinda meh since it felt "dragged" to the point I wasn't even surprised once he was revealed unlike checker face which actually surprised me believe it or not.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 3, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Well it?s not like Bermuda is really LS, specially considering that Enma?s attacks doesn?t have as much gravity power as they were stated to be either.



But he *is* LS. He stated it himself and even became a blur upon increasing his acceleration. He knew that warping around was getting him nowhere because Tsuna outmaneuvered him each time he tried to catch him via doing that. He needed to up the ante, and to do that, he needed to simply be more faster, but even being LS is not enough for facing Tsuna at this point.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2012)

don't debate with spartan, you won't get anywhere

edit:

what bermuda did is quite similar to what circular particle colliders do to accelerate particles, but really there is no reason to take that statement at face value when we've seen first hand that amano doesn't know what the fuck she's talking about as seen with the enma star example


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2012)

Tsuna can overpower blackholes and react faster than light.

Planetbuster feat coming up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2012)

God Movement said:


> don't debate with spartan, you won't get anywhere
> 
> edit:
> 
> what bermuda did is quite similar to what circular particle colliders do to accelerate particles, but really there is no reason to take that statement at face value when we've seen first hand that amano doesn't know what the fuck she's talking about as seen with the enma star example



pretty much this.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 4, 2012)

God Movement said:


> *don't debate with spartan, you won't get anywhere*
> 
> edit:
> 
> what bermuda did is quite similar to what circular particle colliders do to accelerate particles, but really there is no reason to take that statement at face value when we've seen first hand that amano doesn't know what the fuck she's talking about as seen with the enma star example



That's actually pretty funny since I could say the same thing for the bolded by just replacing your name in it. Infact, that's why I didn't debate to the OBD about Enma's previous feat when it happened. Because I knew you guys would never accept it. And I'm not surprised you're not accepting this now.

GM, *most authors* have little idea about the actual science that would go on in their work, so don't go and say that Amano doesn't know what she's talking about when we're actually talking about a fictional piece of work where if the author wished to do so, they could break the laws of everything there is to science and possibly create a character _that's as big as a galaxy_. Do you know why authors do such thing? You probably never heard of this, but it's called, *suspension of disbelief*. Please do me a favor and look it up and study it carefully to the point where you begin to think about it everyday, because it seems that the majority of the OBD have a problem with this particular phrase. Infact, I read a cracked article a while ago which'd debunk typical super powers that happen in fictional works if real life science were applied to it, such as something such as super strength and super speed, and there's rarely any authors that apply that science to them because they rely on suspension of disbelief instead. 

But hey, whatever, keep acting as if you know more than the author does, as you always do.  Because the truth is that you actually don't know shit and just hilariously try to apply real life science to a piece of fictional work.


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 4, 2012)

Wtf just happened? That guy is checker face.  Yeah this surprised actually shocked me.


----------



## Slayer (Oct 4, 2012)

That's all I have to say. The Ramen guy turned out to be the Big bad? Did the author read some Tobi theories?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2012)

Or Amano is just Kishimoto?s sister


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 10, 2012)

FROM MAFIA TO ALIENS , AND NO BOSS FIGHT ,WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 10, 2012)

Load of shit.


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 10, 2012)

quite rushed huh


----------



## Shakar (Oct 10, 2012)

Either the series got cancelled, or Kawahira is trolling everybody. It all feels too easy...


----------



## Imagine (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol Reborn                                                      .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2012)

Reminds me of the time they revealed the REAL Seven Funeral Wreaths!


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 10, 2012)

Anticlimax to the max.


LolReborn. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reminds me of the time they revealed the REAL Seven Funeral Wreaths!



And then they kept calling them that.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 10, 2012)

This Talbot guy is a walking Deus Ex Machina.

But hey, at least Tsuna didn't get another power up to defeat Checkerface.


----------



## silly (Oct 10, 2012)

What did I just read?


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 10, 2012)

.............she doesn't know how to build a tension, climax and resolution does she? It was tension and resolution. Shame because the climax is the most important part of the story.


----------



## Luciana (Oct 10, 2012)

This chapter gave me Houshin Engi flashbacks. 
Just done very very very badly.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 10, 2012)

Nyeh... Even I can't defend this chapter.

Everything's going by so quickly... I really hope that this isn't entirely Amano's own fault. I can't help but feel that the editors or whoever else her superiors are, might just be telling her to all of a sudden rush this arc. I've heard of shit like that happening with other mangaka before.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 10, 2012)

lol, what a scam.

I wouldn't be surprised or sad if this manga ended anytime soon.


----------



## Impact (Oct 10, 2012)

Pretty much this. KHR has officially went full retard 

The responses in this thread is exactly how I imagine it would be 

Dat last page lolFairytail


----------



## Ender (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 10, 2012)

Last arc of the manga?


----------



## scaramanga (Oct 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vhe3vSe-mmw[/YOUTUBE]

I really hope that next chapter Kawahira will be like "Fuck you, I lied"


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 10, 2012)

I kinda doubt that Kawahira is tricking them. It seems that Amano's trying to rush this as much as possible to end it. I really think that this is it.

I'm so disappointed... Just compare how this arc's been, compared to the Varia arc. It's like Amano got lazy and just stopped caring.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 10, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> Pretty much this. KHR has *officially went full retard*
> 
> The responses in this thread is exactly how I imagine it would be
> 
> Dat last page lolFairytail



That in bold is so true. I have been feeling like that for awhile with this arc. She starts off good but the ending just fails.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 10, 2012)

Meh, after the explanation of the Vindice nature everything went downhill. The Vindice had a villain decay (LOL), what with easy defeats and silly designs (Big Pino and Gea anyone? Fucking maracas ), Jager was actually cool, but then.....Bermuda


----------



## Slayer (Oct 10, 2012)

.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 10, 2012)

Shakar said:


> Meh, after the explanation of the Vindice nature everything went downhill. The Vindice had a villain decay (LOL), what with easy defeats and silly designs (Big Pino and Gea anyone? Fucking maracas ), Jager was actually cool, but then.....Bermuda



I was shocked at how quick and easy most of the Vindice went down. Even the real Funeral wreaths back in the future arc didn't go down like that.  Bermuda got beaten down in one punch while the fight with Byakuran went on for like an entire volume till he got beat by a souped up X Burner. 

Yea... The designs didn't really help. lol.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 10, 2012)

lol this manga


----------



## Impact (Oct 10, 2012)

The only thing you could do at this point is just lol


----------



## Imagine (Oct 10, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> The only thing you could do at this point is just lol



Aliens are serious business. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 10, 2012)

That new device for the flames is one of the worst examples of deux ex machina I've seen in some time. The series was going so well for the last couple of months too...


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 10, 2012)

What Kind of disney channel shit did i just read?


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 10, 2012)

I bloody hope Checkerface betrays them next chapter, the looks on Reborn and Tsuna's face makes me hope we will get some kind of twist next chapter.

Its a shame how the last few chapters have gone down. Since this arc had been pretty good until the recent chapters.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2012)

I think the author is just phoning it in at this point. The manga will probably end soon.


----------



## Rax (Oct 11, 2012)

KHR's writer, please hang out with Magi's writer and see how a good female manga writer does shit

Then kiss a little


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 11, 2012)

chapter 405 :


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 11, 2012)

Okay okay. Lets not lose ALL hope here. Lets get one thing straight: This is TOO anti climatic. This arc's gotta end with somebody laying face down bloody as hell. Kawahira might've actually lied.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty shitty everything.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 11, 2012)

I like how this went from people losing limbs to everyone happily working together. The moods just seamlessly mend together.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2012)

Seriously, the chapter was just pure horse shit. 

There's no way Bermuda will help us, one panel later ''Nope I will help you guys''. 

Big bad villain: There's no need for me to explain my evil idea but I will break down all of the series mysteries. 

Big bad villain: We're a different species and I'm 10X stronger than you, feel how hopeless everything is. - A few pages later they decide not to fight.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2012)

Last chapter was hundreds of times better than this....and  last chapter wasn?t the best shit ever preciselly


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 11, 2012)

aliens .


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 11, 2012)

lol what did I just read?


----------



## CHEH (Oct 11, 2012)

first time i ever really laughed out loud at a manga and it wasn't even trying to be a comedy. What happened to times like the Varia arc?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 11, 2012)

Those times are gone... 

Even the art was better back then. Amano simply either lost her touch or the editors are telling her to wrap up this current arc as quickly as possible. As I said before, outside meddling has happened to mangakas before.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Those times are gone...
> 
> Even the art was better back then. Amano simply either lost her touch or the editors are telling her to wrap up this current arc as quickly as possible. As I said before, outside meddling has happened to mangakas before.



Togashi skipped the final fights in YYH.


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a bad feeling the villians in the next arc will be aliens.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2012)

The last 2 arcs I swear have been all of the same like fuck varia and the future arc were the only good ones. Manga has lost all of its touch. Fuck and what ever happened to future Lambo ffs.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 12, 2012)

The Last arc wasn't that bad to me, IMO. The thing that separated that arc from the rest is how fucking emotional and personal it was. You could _feel _the Simon family's pain and anger and how much resentment they had against the Vongola.


Gunners said:


> Togashi skipped the final fights in YYH.



Oh yea... Togashi. Well, didn't he wanna finish the manga even before that point? I heard that his manga was so popular that even though he wanted to finish it earlier, he was forced into extending it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 12, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> The Last arc wasn't that bad to me, IMO. The thing that separated that arc from the rest is how fucking emotional and personal it was. You could _feel _the Simon family's pain and anger and how much resentment they had against the Vongola.
> 
> 
> Oh yea... Togashi. Well, didn't he wanna finish the manga even before that point? I heard that his manga was so popular that even though he wanted to finish it earlier, he was forced into extending it.



Yeah the history of Yu Yu Hakusho is very interesting. Like originally Togashi wanted to kill of both Kuwabara and Genkai during the Dark Tournament arc for good but his editors wouldn't allow it. It's also why they had such diminished roles in the final two arcs. And he also wanted to end the series with the Sensui arc but once again his editors refused because of how popular the series was so he had to change his plans midway through the arc. And so it's believed that the reason why the final arc was so bad was because he intentionally bombed it because he was so angry at how Jump treated YYH. It's also why he has the god tier contract with HxH so that the YYH situation can't happen again.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, this last chapter sucked, but I still think this was the best arc of KHR, even better than Varia. 

For the first time, there was some character development. Tsuna actually became fit to be a mafia boss.

We had some plot advancement, something that hasn't happened for a long time, namely with the arcobaleno plotline.

And for the first time, the Vongola family went though the entire arc without getting a single random power up. Yes, you can argue that Tsuna got one against Bermuda, but that was more of a revelation of his current power than an actual new ability. Think about it: until the last arc we were complaining that KHR had new weapons every freaking arc, and that hasn't happened this time.

And seriously, some fights were just awesome.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 17, 2012)

Its out. I think that fact that he thought Aizen "wasn't worth much" is a fair enough assessment that he knows next to nothing about him.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 17, 2012)

I thought the series was going to end, alas it was just the end of the arc.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 17, 2012)

Isn't the series going to end,since the trinity set has been sealed away,they lose Vongola rings, they all going to become useless, Reborn is going be normal again ,everybody is happy??? this should be over no progress potential.


----------



## scaramanga (Oct 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wjLgekyOZA0[/YOUTUBE]
Seriously, this arc was absolutely useless.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 17, 2012)

Levi taking Xanxus's injections and Mukuro raging over the chocolate ice cream 

I didn't except such an happy ending and I'm not sure of what to think about the Arcobaleno having to age normally, but I'm waiting for next chapter to see what direction Amano's going to take from now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 17, 2012)

no magic,but stick with just regular mafia now maybe


----------



## Shakar (Oct 17, 2012)

Amano turns KHR into a yaoi series. Volume sales double.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2012)

"turns KHR into yaoi"

Implying it wasn't already.


----------



## convict (Oct 17, 2012)

How did Xanxus regain his limbs again?


----------



## Shakar (Oct 17, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "turns KHR into yaoi"
> 
> Implying it wasn't already.


Well, make it explicit 



convict said:


> How did Xanxus regain his limbs again?


They asked Unohana's help


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 17, 2012)

This arc was crap. Maybe im just used to the anime.

 This manga and fairy tail has to be the least enjoyable manga im reading right now.

Also predicting a timeskip, hopefully.


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if I can stomach another arc after the last two started promising then turned to shit.


----------



## Nisukeita (Oct 17, 2012)

Hoping for timeskip! Also their really pushing Tsunas ignorance level, it was OK at first but now its just stupid....


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 17, 2012)

Dragash1 said:


> This arc was crap. Maybe im just used to the anime.
> 
> This manga and fairy tail has to be the least enjoyable manga im reading right now.
> 
> Also predicting a timeskip, hopefully.



FT is way better than KHR, I literally toss my KHR stuff in the bin after last arc.
Yeah just make it yaoi explicit, give me Hyper Tsuna getting xxx or something


----------



## Shakar (Oct 17, 2012)

Tsuna x Kyoko would be yuri


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 17, 2012)

Tsuna cross dress everyday, he wears girl clothes ,clearly yuri if its with Kyoko or Haru
And Akira now made too many characters , its hard to remember any of them, where's Lambo ... Or  Ryohei, they are like invisble


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 17, 2012)

Tsuna doesn't dress in fucking girl clothes 

Jesus, freaking yaoi fangirls. It's not enough that you gotta twist the relationship the men have with each other in order to make it seem like they're in love, but you make up facts about how a guy dresses.... Sheesh. 

But onto more important business, I think that this manga is likely over. If I stand corrected, all of the most important questions in this series have been answered over these last few chapters. There's no more mysteries, only a slight uncertainty about the Vindice handling the flames.

Well, unless Amano wants to do something similar to the TBTP arc from Bleach, and make an entire flashback arc consisting of Giotto and his guardians. I personally think that has some potential to be good.


----------



## Yashiro (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm glad that the Rainbow Arc is finished. I was disappointed to be honest and everything went by too fast. Nothing was intriguing except for the part where Xanxus and the rest get stabbed by Jager. 

Bermuda's present form still scares me up to this date. Hopefully, Amano will make a better arc than the Rainbow Arc and I hope Tsuna doesn't go back to his "I'm going to rip my pants and run around in my underwear" like in the first arc.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 17, 2012)

Yashiro said:


> I'm glad that the Rainbow Arc is finished. I was disappointed to be honest and everything went by too fast. Nothing was intriguing except for the part where Xanxus and the rest get stabbed by Jager.
> 
> Bermuda's present form still scares me up to this date. Hopefully, Amano will make a better arc than the Rainbow Arc and I hope Tsuna doesn't go back to his "I'm going to rip my pants and run around in my underwear" like in the first arc.



Please go back to that, bring back the old style,lets forget the past 300 chapters ever happen and Gokudera more 'judaime'.. Do a time skip of ten years,I want those tyl studs back. oh and I love yashirox

 still I don't see how the plot can go on now..


----------



## Yashiro (Oct 17, 2012)

I would like another Arc that's based around TYL and Amano better show Tsuna's whole face TYL or shit's going down. I don't know how the plot will go either but if it's another shitty one like the Rainbow Arc...I don't know what's going to happen to KHR anymore.

Personally, the best Arc in my opinion is the Choice Arc and I'll love Amano forever if she makes an Arc like that hopefully.

Haha I love Yashiro too~


----------



## Jet Pistol (Oct 17, 2012)

Well that was shit. 

I agree, Fairy Tail is leagues better than Reborn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2012)

Time for this to go from a shitty shonen battle manga right into a shitty love comedy.


----------



## Rax (Oct 18, 2012)

Most of the readers, as well as the writer, are girls.

It'll become a complete Yaoi series


----------



## hussamb (Oct 18, 2012)

i think next chapter will be the last one


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 18, 2012)

Love comedie don't work, when you think the closest to one to romance is Chrome/Mukuro
Amano made Kyoko pregnant in the future.. is it even Tsunas 

Amano need to make something big out of Tsuna taming this Hibari,Mukuro 
Made them loyal. Do a Hibari Arc ..

Now getting rid of Pacifers and Rings.  New power ?
And if its nice put some weaker guys in for a change
Need some weak characters to balance out.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 18, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Tsuna doesn't dress in fucking girl clothes
> 
> Jesus, freaking yaoi fangirls. It's not enough that you gotta twist the relationship the men have with each other in order to make it seem like they're in love, but you make up facts about how a guy dresses.... Sheesh.
> 
> ...


I'm not a yaoi fan, nor a girl  

A TBTP-like arc would be cool I guess.


Mei Lin said:


> Love comedie don't work, when you think the closest to one to romance is Chrome/Mukuro
> Amano made Kyoko pregnant in the future.. is it even Tsunas


Pregnant Kyoko? Where?


----------



## Rax (Oct 18, 2012)

Was she?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 18, 2012)

Chapter 55
she was knitting for (a baby) obviously, Tsu kun don't wear pink or yellow right ? 
and no way it was for friend,if she blushes. Tsu kun was getting in there in the future 
and her tyl outfit is so what pregnant girls wear.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2012)

That dress looks normal. I guess Yaoi fantasies aren't the only things people make up about the characters.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 18, 2012)

Welp, I guess it really is the end, eh.

Oh well...  At least this series isn't being dragged out any longer. All the loose ends have been quickly wrapped up as mentioned earlier, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 18, 2012)

Just give me a 'dying' wish,let me see Tyl Tsuna


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

So where the fuck is this manga going from now on

Is there ANY open plot thread?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 18, 2012)

It's finally over. What a fucking disaster this manga became.
Now out of it's misery.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 18, 2012)

Prepare for an unknown enemy to appear out of nowhere.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So where the fuck is this manga going from now on
> 
> Is there ANY open plot thread?


No. I think there could've been more, though.

Also, the fact that it's a mafia manga and there's yet to be some type of law enforcement-like faction that actually aggressively opposes the mafia is quite disappointing. I mean, Mukuro technically opposes the mafia but at the same time he's technically a part of it by now. Plus he's not part of any type of law enforcement. I also honestly think that an arc featuring such enemy could've put some realism in it and remind us that the mafia in the KHR world is not a nice as we see. It could've put some Grey and Gray areas into it like One Piece does with it's pirates and marines.

Plus, the Yakuza aren't a big deal in this manga, which is kinda weird to me since they're the majority gang in Japan.

I just think that there was so much untapped potential in here, considering that this is a mafia manga...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2012)

"Battle wizards in bright clothing" Naruto is more of a ninja manga than KHR is a mafia manga. You can't have a mafia without criminal activities (otherwise it's just a bunch of people forming an organization), and all the mafia did here is fighting each other or fighting bad guys. The only exception I can remember is future Millefiore, and that turned out to be plotted by a multiversal being


----------



## Ender (Oct 18, 2012)

please have a timeskip or some shit....the plot needs a reboot so badly...


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2012)

it's not actually finished is it?

what was with the whole checkerface business then?


----------



## Ender (Oct 18, 2012)

they pulled some shit out of their asses and saved all the babies.


----------



## sadino (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2012)

ONly good thing i got from half way of this arc onwards....grown up lal mirch


----------



## Danchou (Oct 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> It's finally over. What a fucking disaster this manga became.
> Now out of it's misery.


Fucking this.

That said, it sort of feels strange that it's gone. It's part of the mangas that I check every week.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 19, 2012)

Well glad this arc is over. She always starts off good but then just fails. Don't know if it's over or not but I can't take another arc that starts with promises and just bombs.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't know there wasn't any announcements,somebody has news?


----------



## Shakar (Oct 19, 2012)

No confirmed ending. Next week there's a regular chapter, and if it ended there'd be an annoucement for that anyway.


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 19, 2012)

Reborn ending now would suck. I think that it needs another good arc. Tsuna doesn't really has accepted his position as the 10th either or has he?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 19, 2012)

No,Tsuna is still just a regular kid,still hasn't accept his position, are we going to see Reborn growing up now?  or something ,let me know grr


----------



## SternRitter (Oct 19, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> No,Tsuna is still just a regular kid,still hasn't accept his position, are we going to see Reborn growing up now?  or something ,let me know grr



There's not really much left to go on story-wise though  
A chapter of Tsuna accepting the job of 10th, then a few chapters in the future wrapping things up would be nice imo. I wasn't the biggest fan of reborn but it's been a part of my weekly reads forever. I'd much rather like to see a nice ending now than have it drag out and further damage it's reputation.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2012)

Is anyone thinking there may be a timeskip after this?


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 19, 2012)

I am hoping for a timeskip for a few years at least.


----------



## blueblip (Oct 19, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So where the fuck is this manga going from now on
> 
> Is there ANY open plot thread?


Well, there could always be a space aliens invasion arc


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 20, 2012)

I still want Mukuro to be the final villain.

Well, if it ends, I will need more mangas to read every week...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 20, 2012)

Mukuro is not final villain material...

The final villain should be somebody actually around Tsuna's age who represents everything that Tsuna isn't. Somebody who uses his guardians as a stepping stone, wanted to be a mafia boss for only his own good and only wants to look after himself and doesn't care about ANYONE who he hurts in his quest to be the most powerful ganger, enjoys doing shit that the old school gangsters Al Capone and used to do, etc... Essentially, somebody who's the KHR version of Tony Montana. That'd be nice.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Mukuro is not final villain material...
> 
> The final villain should be somebody actually around Tsuna's age who represents everything that Tsuna isn't. Somebody who uses his guardians as a stepping stone, wanted to be a mafia boss for only his own good and only wants to look after himself and doesn't care about ANYONE who he hurts in his quest to be the most powerful ganger, enjoys doing shit that the old school gangsters Al Capone and used to do, etc... Essentially, somebody who's the KHR version of Tony Montana. That'd be nice.



........Longchamp......with his depressing bullet.


----------



## Lord Darkmaster (Oct 21, 2012)

Everyone's saying there aren't any loose ends left, but aren't there at least a couple? What about the Cervello? They gave Byakuran the Mare Rings; how'd they even get them and why? It just seems their's more to them still. Also, there's Kaoru's Earth Flame. It still hasn't been shown or named.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 21, 2012)

yorkshin mafia arc > entire khr


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah the Cervellos. I forgot about them


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 21, 2012)

Nope. Over.


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 21, 2012)

blueblip said:


> Well, there could always be a space aliens invasion arc



lol it is KHR so they could make a space aliens invasion arc.


----------



## Impact (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't care what kind of arc is next I just don't want one of my favorite mangas to end


----------



## Wicked (Oct 22, 2012)

Inpactedblaze said:


> I don't care what kind of arc is next I just don't want one of my favorite mangas to end



You mean your favorite Yaoi manga


----------



## Shakar (Oct 22, 2012)

I just want to know what the fuck the Cervello girls are. It's about the only mystery there's left.


----------



## Impact (Oct 22, 2012)

Wicked said:


> You mean your favorite Yaoi manga



KHR > hype wano samurai you wank


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 23, 2012)

Shakar said:


> I just want to know what the fuck the Cervello girls are. It's about the only mystery there's left.



I like to know if the earth rings have a trinsette set like the vongola rings. I could be totally offbased but it be cool to find out there was 2 more sets of rings.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 24, 2012)

so did the manga end or not, i think it would end as the raiting is very low


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2012)

It didn't end, sadly.

What the fuck can happen now...
Don't say unresolved things, cause that's out of the picture.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2012)

There was a "next chapter" text, so of course it didn't end yet.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 24, 2012)

i mean is this week chapter will be the last one ?


----------



## Denbob99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pretty shitty chapter, eugh.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2012)

What's supposed to happen now?


----------



## silly (Oct 24, 2012)

I managed to read that


----------



## Danchou (Oct 24, 2012)

I pretty much skipped this chapter.


----------



## scaramanga (Oct 24, 2012)

Back to gag manga? At least it is better than yaoi manga.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 24, 2012)

Amano actually thinking about pairings? 

I wonder if she thought "fuck it, let's return to gag manga" or it's just a bridge for the next arc. With the current condition of the (ex-)Arcobaleno and talks about Tsuna's love life I'm actually excepting a timeskip.


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 24, 2012)

BEST CHAPTER EVER

MY PAIRING ARE HAPPING

COME ON MUKURO AND CHROME GET MARRIED ALREADY AND MY LIFE WILL BE COMPLETE

I WANT TO DIE HAPPY T________________________T


----------



## God Movement (Oct 24, 2012)

pairings are to be expected in a manga made by a female which is pretty much a shojo


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 24, 2012)

It made more sense if Tsuna went to Hyper mode to Confess, I don't want to understand.this is ridiculous


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2012)

Told you guys we were going to get a shitty romance comedy.


----------



## SternRitter (Oct 24, 2012)

Next time Tsuna rejects being the 10th boss Reborn should just tell him to "fuck off then" and take away all his vongola gear/sky ring/natsu then we'll see how quickly he changes his mind. Honestly it's just irritating now, he still needs dying will to ask his "troo luvvv" out  

Nice to see lambo again though, I just wish Tsuna would stop being a bitch.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 24, 2012)

Tsuna should marry one of them- or both- and run into the sunset.

That way, Mukuro can finally become the main character


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 24, 2012)

I am just mad about no Hyper Mode during confession.


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2012)

finally  they're doing something about his damn indecisiveness   but still  dumbass hasn't grown up at all in terms of ANYTHING besides power since the beginning of the series. congrats to Colonnello  that pimp  not even waiting till he grows up


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 24, 2012)

YOU GUYS ARE JUST HATERS


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2012)

of course we r. hes had how many chances to grow up?? and he hasnt


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh boy pairings lol. Well it is about time Tsuna confesses his feeling. I was happy to see Lambo it's been a while.


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 24, 2012)

I always preferred this series as a gag manga.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 24, 2012)

maybe heim not growing up is a good thing after 400 chapters. He can stay that tiny,and be the bottom .


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2012)

but the whole point of the manga is that he's suppose to be a Mafia Boss .__.


----------



## Impact (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't care what anyone else thinks tsuna will always be awesome changing his character even a little would just be throwing away what he believe is right and that's not being a Mafia boss I'm glad he kept that to himself and didn't try to "take responsibility" like certain Shounen main characters.

Like they say haters gonna hate


----------



## Reyes (Oct 24, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> but the whole point of the manga is that he's suppose to be a Mafia Boss .__.



Second he kiss kyoko.......he will finally be a man.....


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2012)

no. he could've easily become a mafia boss and done what he believes is right. all this denial crap is just BS gag and cowardice. The 1st family wasn't even a typical mafia, they were a family created to protect those around them. He could easily achieve that if he mans up, but he doesn't.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2012)

Tsuna rejecting being mafia boss for 100th time. smh

Seems like he will never have a proper devlopment.

At least the moment with Haru made the chapter for me...still ridiculous as fuck he needs DWF to go and confess again, it?s like going back to square one.


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2012)

basically. i wouldn't be surprised if he gets rejected  if he needs a dying will to confess to a girl...that's not really impressive...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2012)

I would accept the final arc as being just episodic gag manga.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 24, 2012)

Amano need to woman up like Kubo and slaughter one of the sub cast like Bianchi or (Kyoko) force him to choose Haru  make him man up like that. Only death of your dearest can change a man as they say


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2012)

A Haru end would be acceptable.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 24, 2012)

ill take any end at this point


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 25, 2012)

the exact same routine after every major arc
what the shit


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 25, 2012)

The first chapter of Reborn having a plot



Back then it seemed like a good idea.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 25, 2012)

When Colonello is finally 18, his wife will be a milf.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 25, 2012)

How does Lal even wait that long, maybe Uncle K give Colonello a Pill for  a night


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2012)

Reborn is ending after all. Now confirmed.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 30, 2012)

finally 

when will be the last chapter?


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 30, 2012)

November 12th 
Tsuna will confess sucessfully
Becomes 10th boss
Tyl ending yay


----------



## Gunners (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 30, 2012)

Of course I am the black witch

Tsuna did not confess sucessfully, no kiss etc
Tsuna will refuse to be10th Boss
TYL future shattered,because TYL version wished he had not been the 10th Boss


----------



## Danchou (Oct 30, 2012)

After the downward spiral it's been having for years now, I can't say this news saddens me.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 30, 2012)

I pretty much skipped this chapter.



Terrible that its gonna end being a gag series.


 Latest chapter


----------



## spaZ (Oct 30, 2012)

Didn't even get any future lambo what a sad sad manga this turned out being. It had soooo much potential at one point.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Reborn is ending after all. Now confirmed.



Source please?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2012)

Time to reveal the REAL real ten funeral wreathes.


----------



## Ender (Oct 30, 2012)

that are illusions casted by the 1st family. THE REAL VILLAINS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2012)

...who are actually space aliens.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sad yet happy that it's ending. It just hasn't been the same since the end of the Future arc. I was hoping we'd get one more arc set in the future with Tsuna as the boss, but it seems the series will end with a whimper instead of a bang.


----------



## Shakar (Oct 30, 2012)

So Dolan Bermuda was the final villain and final fight of the series. This guy, I remind everyone: 



Well..


----------



## Ender (Oct 30, 2012)

no. the final villain will be kyoko's older bro, when he asks for her hand in marriage


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2012)

Shame it will end with a gag like arc, though i think it was already time for some real attention to the romantic side of this thing. Also Reborn is right, that pussy needs to choose already,


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 30, 2012)

This is the second time in the month that some troll posts "Reborn is ending" and everyody believes it. Seriously people, there isn't even a source.

I bet we will have AT LEAST one more arc.


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 31, 2012)

I hope so...


----------



## Null (Oct 31, 2012)

Not sure how reliable this site can be but yeah


----------



## Ender (Oct 31, 2012)

sounds pretty official 

yup. Nov 12th



Source


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 31, 2012)

We have loads of sources, just cba to post them, just google, 
Face reality, and let khr go


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 31, 2012)

Ch.11


----------



## Danchou (Oct 31, 2012)

So predictable.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, at least the final arc was good. It kind of redeemed the manga for me.

The number of mangas I follow is getting dangerously low, time to catch up with Kenichi.


----------



## Ender (Oct 31, 2012)

what are you reading that makes you think this is good?!  this was far from good  this manga had so much potential and it went down the drain  the only thing worse than this is bleach imo


----------



## Imagine (Oct 31, 2012)

The ending for the last arc just was just awful. Burmuda was let down as well. Everything just ended with everyone being happy with nothing explained.

Should have ended at the future arc.


----------



## Impact (Oct 31, 2012)

Well I was hoping for one last arc dedicated to Tsuna family and friends such a shame


----------



## Ender (Oct 31, 2012)

i'll be satisfied with a TS ending.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 31, 2012)

No this should have ended at the inheritance arc,in the end no shit were explained with what happened to Giotto ,Tsuna should have accepted being the tenth ,and Put in the arcobaleno arc in the mix . Amano destroyed KHR single handily.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> what are you reading that makes you think this is good?!  this was far from good  this manga had so much potential and it went down the drain  the only thing worse than this is bleach imo



It?s called, "having no standards"


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 31, 2012)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Well, at least the final arc was good. It kind of redeemed the manga for me.
> 
> The number of mangas I follow is getting dangerously low, time to catch up with Kenichi.



Are you joking...? That had to easily be one of the single worst arcs in a manga I've ever read...


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 31, 2012)

So have we got one chapter left or two? I enjoyed the series up to the Future arc and the next two arcs started pretty great. Then turned to shit as the arc climaxes drew near.


----------



## Ender (Nov 1, 2012)

FFS  i shoulda waiting for ANN


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 1, 2012)

but should be over soon,hes choosing.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2012)

Has anything interesting happened to this manga? I dropped it around 320th chapter. A nice overview would be nice, planning to pick it up again for the sake of finishing it.


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 1, 2012)

MotherF(&*)@!  I can't believe it is ending.  I will miss this manga wholeheartly.  Most always was a good read in my eyes.  I hope they can replace it with something as awesome as this.


----------



## Ender (Nov 1, 2012)

yea, nothing really significant besides the babie's curse being lifted....thats about it...


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 1, 2012)

^
Well.... okay. There goes my enthusiasm.


----------



## Ender (Nov 1, 2012)

yea, ours has been long gone too


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 2, 2012)

Did we at least got to see adult Reborn pwnage? He has been hyped as fuck as far as I remember.


----------



## Ender (Nov 2, 2012)

oh yes, we do get to see that. we get to see all of em  as adults


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 2, 2012)

I was looking forward to a Italy Arc..


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 3, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Are you joking...? That had to easily be one of the single worst arcs in a manga I've ever read...



This is another post I wrote some time ago, right after the chapter were Chackerface agreed to break the curse.



> Well, this last chapter sucked, but I still think this was the best arc of KHR, even better than Varia.
> 
> For the first time, there was some character development. Tsuna actually became fit to be a mafia boss.
> 
> ...



I think people are getting biased because they didn't like the ending of the arc (which, in fact, sucked a lot).

But I enjoyed the ride. It had awesome fights, a good overall plot, an awesome villain (Jager), it helped developing a lot of old characters who needed development, and it didn't add useless new power ups. 

I can't say something is bad just because the last chapter was bad, after dozens of good chapters. So my veredict is: this arc was great. Best arc in Reborn, hands down.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 7, 2012)

Worst ending ever. Can't believe it ended like this,all my dreams were shattered in an instance. Amano can't blame her,shes a woman not suited to write plots for this type of manga.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 7, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Worst ending ever. Can't believe it ended like this,all my dreams were shattered in an instance. Amano can't blame her,shes a woman not suited to write plots for this type of manga.



If you're saying women can't write shounen you need to read Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Ender (Nov 7, 2012)

WTF WAS THAT SHIT?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 7, 2012)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> If you're saying women can't write shounen you need to read Fullmetal Alchemist.



I love FMA, but I am not talking about Shounen type.I am talking about Reborn type of plots,Besides Reborn has 400 chapters + weekly release. she cant meet these demand.she cant do it like the Big 3. It happens can't blame her.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2012)

Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 7, 2012)

so it doesnt look like this is going to be a satisfying ending. im dissapointed.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 7, 2012)

I actually like the fact that Tsuna didn't become the 10th Vongola boss.

But overall this was a disappointing end to an overall disappointing manga.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 7, 2012)

Well that's it. I had some good times and bad times with this manga but read it through to the end. Gonna miss it either way.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 7, 2012)

I can't say that I'm gonna miss it if it went out like that. Yamamoto deserves to be in a different series.

Should have ended at the future arc.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm disappointed. Wanted to see Reborn fight seriously once in this fucking manga.


----------



## Shakar (Nov 7, 2012)

What a disappointment. I freaking hate open endings like this one.

Lots of characters wasted, a terrible final fight (a Dolan-like abomination getting stomped in a chapter and half), no epic final villain, some unanswered questions (*what the fuck are the Cervello?*)..

I want my manga about Mukuro _now_


----------



## scaramanga (Nov 7, 2012)

At first I was like

And then I was like

And finally I was like

*Spoiler*: __ 







This manga wasn't masterpiece, but it didn't deserve such an ending.


----------



## o-chan (Nov 7, 2012)

D:

I'm disappointed! I stopped reading after the Future Arc... When I saw that the last chapter was posted, I decided to read it 

I'm really really disappointed that Tsuna barely changed! I had expected that he would come to accept his position as the next leader. :\ Or maybe, he would mature somewhat. Hahhh


----------



## Phertt (Nov 7, 2012)

I kind of figured the end was immediate after the chapter transitioning from the end of the fight seemed to make absolutely no sense, and everything was just fluff.
Pretty fucking disappointing.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 7, 2012)

That was a beautiful ending, this is a masterpiece of work, even more masterfully written then the greatest work of all time Naruto.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 7, 2012)

lol reborn


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 7, 2012)

So after 400+ chapters Tsuna was still a whiny bitch and never became the 10th boss. 

Entire plot of the manga = pointless


----------



## Luciana (Nov 7, 2012)

Why the fuck there was a mafia to begin with then?? 
Shitty ending for shitty series <_<


----------



## Enigma (Nov 7, 2012)

So in the end, all that really changed was that he got more friends. The whole point to this manga never even fucking happened.


----------



## hussamb (Nov 7, 2012)

Dear Kishi,
If you end Naruto like this, i am going fucking kill you.

Dear Kubo,
i already know that you will end bleach like this!


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 7, 2012)

I pity the people who took the manga lolplot seriously ,amano (mangakas w/e pen-name) should never write a plot again


----------



## Luciana (Nov 7, 2012)

She should just start writing yaoi...It seemed that was what she always wanted to write <_<


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 7, 2012)

What a lazy end. Keep in mind, this wasn't a cancellation - it's a planned ending. Only Togashit can beat this level of lazy.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 7, 2012)

Fucking disappointing ending. This shit just leaves everybody a sour taste in their mouths. I just wanted to at least fucking see Future Tsuna before the ending... Damn... Just ONE fucking panel of his full goddamn face would've been enough. Shit.


----------



## Ender (Nov 7, 2012)

there better be a redo of this fucking ending in the future (like shaman king). i refuse that an author can be this bad of writer and be successful


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 7, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> What a lazy end. Keep in mind, this wasn't a cancellation - it's a planned ending. Only Togashit can beat this level of lazy.



Actually I'm pretty sure it was cancellation, Reborn! had been in the bottom for quite a while before the eventual end.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2012)

What a disappointment. Nothing progressed at all. She should have at least ended it with certainty in that Tsuna did become Vongola 10th instead of this open-ended mess.


----------



## silly (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice ending I love it.


----------



## Ender (Nov 7, 2012)

please tell me ur trolling


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 7, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> please tell me ur trolling



Why would she be trolling? It's was a beautiful ending and easily the best I've ever read for a manga. Completely the opposite of a shitty ending like Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer had. Hopefully the greatest manga of all time Naruto will also have a great ending like this.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 7, 2012)

Dude...

I mean, it's obvious that Tsuna will eventually become Vongola 10th but... damn.

At least we could see him agreeing with it. But I guess that's too much.

That sucked. Like I said, I loved the final arc. But it wasn't fit to be a final arc. This didn't feel like an ending, it felt like a cancellation.



hussamb said:


> Dear Kishi,
> If you end Naruto like this, i am going fucking kill you.
> 
> Dear Kubo,
> i already know that you will end bleach like this!



I'm pretty sure both Naruto  and Bleach will end at least like this, or worse. As well as Fairy Tail.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 7, 2012)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Dude...
> 
> I mean, it's obvious that Tsuna will eventually become Vongola 10th but... damn.
> 
> ...



I doubt they will end so open ended with the last chapter just being a conversation, they will possibly let down some fans the same way Dragon Ball's ending did, but it won't be this bad.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Nov 7, 2012)

So wait, this manga got cancelled?


----------



## Fourangers (Nov 7, 2012)

I think that Amano ran out of ideas + inspiration + fucks to give.

I admit, I was expecting this kind of ending...  doesn't make this any less unpleasant though....


----------



## SaskeKun (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh wow. I loved this manga but the ending sucks... really disappointed.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Nov 7, 2012)

So disappointed with the ending, it was really never the same after the future arc. She tried to keep going with the exact same plot (stronger enemy appears, Tsuna wins) but even a Shonen has to change if it wants to be good.

So many missed opportunities, still sad to see a series I've been reading weekly for around 5 years end. Maybe the anime will come back and have an original ending lol (imo the anime was better anyway)

R.I.P. Reborn.......R.I.P.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2012)

Is this a cancellation? Because I haven't read it in ages (I left in the middle of Future arc.) and it looks like nothing progressed. I'm glad I didn't read all of them, such a disappointing ending.She could have given us at least an epilogue.

Oh, Whatever.



Dragon D Luffy said:


> I'm pretty sure both Naruto  and Bleach will end at least like this, or worse. As well as Fairy Tail.



I don't know about Bleach but I'm pretty sure FT will end similar to this.It has no main plot so open ending is understandable. But I can't see Kishi making an ending without epilogue honestly.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad this yaoi pandering shit finally ended.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2012)

...jus watsed a few minutes of my life reading an utter piece of shit...


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2012)

The series was probably cancelled or the mangaka handed in her resignation mid arc, the last arc was an abomination. It was just all over the place, a complete mess, 100% pure garbage.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 7, 2012)

The manga volume sales were still decent (300k+), so I don't think it was cancelled.

The mangaka probably ran out of inspiration or was bored with it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 7, 2012)

chapter 1: tsuna is a weak whiny bitch who cant tell the girl he likes that he likes her and doesnt want to be the mob boss

last chapter: tsuna is a strong whiny bitch who cant tell the girl he likes that he likes her and doesnt want to be the mob boss

CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 7, 2012)

Lifelesson of Reborn: "Be yourself, you'll eventually have friends who like a whiny bitch who on certain occasions get's serious" **

Wait...What the fuck happened to Lambo or Ryohei being a part of Tsuna's famiglia? They became pretty much irrelevant the last two arcs.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Reyes (Nov 7, 2012)

Man their should have been one more arc with them future, I would have loved to see that.......fail akira!!!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2012)

so that is how it ends hate ending like this. does not feel like an ending


----------



## Impact (Nov 7, 2012)

I didn't want to believe it but it's actually over and the ending felt so incomplete 




God Movement said:


> I'm disappointed. Wanted to see Reborn fight seriously once in this fucking manga.



Your not the only one who's disappointed about wanting to see reborn fight seriously. Damn the guy was hype to be the strongest yet he didn't get a decent fight even at the end....



Nensense said:


> That was a beautiful ending, this is a masterpiece of work, even more masterfully written then the greatest work of all time Naruto.







hussamb said:


> Dear Kishi,
> If you end Naruto like this, i am going fucking kill you.
> 
> Dear Kubo,
> i already know that you will end bleach like this!



I have no hope for bleach so I can understand that 

Naruto on the other hand is still up in the air but I'm still not expecting much from either manga for an appropriate ending


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 7, 2012)

A bad ending to a very good manga.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2012)

I would take out the "very" in your sentence but yeah...more like an utterly horrible ending for  a good manga.


----------



## son_michael (Nov 7, 2012)

Quite possibly one of the worst endings in Manga history...

Mangaka who start a series and finish a series the same should never be allowed to write manga again.

ZERO CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT!!  and a cheesy message of how friendship is all that matters

absolute shit


----------



## Ender (Nov 7, 2012)

^yea basically . i dont think i'll read her work again


----------



## Impact (Nov 7, 2012)

^ sure you won't


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 8, 2012)

just read the first chapter of whatever she does, youll know how it ends then


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 8, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> just read the first chapter of whatever she does, youll know how it ends then



I'd like to see her write a slice of life set in the real world (so that they can't bring time travel in because then it would be obvious how to end it) series about  a person being born (out of his mothers vagina) so it can somehow end that way as well.


----------



## Rax (Nov 8, 2012)

What does her next work translate into?

And so stupid how none of the Acrobaleno, or however it's spelled, people really fought as well as introducing a top tier character, showing how he's immensely powerful, then never doing a single thing with him.

Why she didn't go for one more arc after that is beyond me.


----------



## Iskandar (Nov 8, 2012)

And until the end, that dumbass Tsuna has never understood who is Reborn in his true form.
And Reborn has never fought seriously in this goddam manga.

Shitty final arc with a shitty end for an average manga.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 8, 2012)

Did this get a forced ending because of low ratings? The manga turned heavy battle and went full battle eventually, which is probably due to low ratings. It got so bad that I had to stop, now I can power through it and delete it off my bookmarks D:


----------



## Lucciola (Nov 8, 2012)

i came in here wanting to ask if it was a cancellation. but it seems not. good thing i've given up on this manga and yamamoto vs hibari years ago.

at least i read the final chapter.


----------



## sadino (Nov 8, 2012)

Seeing how the last conflict was handled no one should've hoped for anything better,seriously.

Won't miss this one.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 8, 2012)

Bobop said:


> And until the end, that dumbass Tsuna has never understood who is Reborn in his true form.
> And Reborn has never fought seriously in this goddam manga.
> 
> Shitty final arc with a shitty end for an average manga.


Damn right



reborn will disappear into the annuals of time never to be remembered

The writing was just so bad...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 8, 2012)

Finally this atrocious manga is over, now there's place for other manga.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 8, 2012)

Amazing ending.......


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Nov 8, 2012)

The only thing to at least help this is the last volume contains additional 7-10 pages. I know Naruto did it with Naruto negotiating with Nagato, so why not this one. For that matter, this is the end, why not add more and never go back again. I won't get my hopes up but we'll see.


----------



## Ender (Nov 8, 2012)

what am i reading?!?!?  

Casual Kenpachi slash

da faq?!


----------



## Imagine (Nov 8, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> what am i reading?!?!?
> 
> Casual Kenpachi slash
> 
> da faq?!


8s,9s, and 10s everywhere.


----------



## Impact (Nov 8, 2012)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Amazing ending.......



Change your username 

Also what's in that link that Ender posted 

I can't access it.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 8, 2012)

you          shouldn't


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 8, 2012)

I requested the mod to put this thread in landfill


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2012)

Wonder how long it'll take for the mangaka to come up with something new. If it will even be in WSJ.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 8, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Wonder how long it'll take for the mangaka to come up with something new. If it will even be in WSJ.



It will be in WSJ if she does do something new. Authors pretty much sign a life contract with Jump to get published in it.


----------



## Impact (Nov 8, 2012)

Well if she does start up a new series I'll be sure to lower my expectations a bit.


----------



## Ender (Nov 8, 2012)

why would u wanna put this in the landfill?  it wasn't that bad


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2012)

Nensense said:


> It will be in WSJ if she does do something new. Authors pretty much sign a life contract with Jump to get published in it.



I've seen lots of mangaka switch to monthly releases, for example. Or changing publishers.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 8, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> why would u wanna put this in the landfill?  it wasn't that bad



I just thrown out all my KHR stuffs,I am just upset it ended this way.
Tsuna never man up,no Hibari background, No mafia stuff, No Primo backstory,
No reborn hitman stories. I could continue ..


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 8, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> I just thrown out all my KHR stuffs,I am just upset it ended this way.
> Tsuna never man up,no Hibari background, No mafia stuff, No Primo backstory,
> No reborn hitman stories. I could continue ..



Also, no TYL/Future Tsuna. God damn I wanted to see TYL Tsuna so bad. She could've at least thrown fast forward into 10 years in the last chapter and shown Future Tsuna's face. That would've made the ending just a LITTLE better.

All the stuff you listed is really upsetting as well. Even though it looked like it in the last chapters of the arc, Tsuna never even changed and we don't even know if he will change in the future. Hibari was just eye candy/fanservice all along, and Primo was barely touched upon. 

Damn, this is just fucking bullshit. Man, we didn't even get to see the flames of


----------



## Impact (Nov 8, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> I just thrown out all my KHR stuffs,I am just upset it ended this way.
> Tsuna never man up,no *Hibari background*, No mafia stuff, No Primo backstory,
> No reborn hitman stories. I could continue ..



The the bold is so fuckin true  hibari was my favorite character but didn't even get a backstory 

But damn you threw away all your KHR stuff man you must've really liked this manga.. But with an ending like that I can't blame you I literally feel nothing from the series anymore


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 8, 2012)

I can't blame Mei either for throwing out her KHR stuff... This ending was just a BIG OLE middle finger to KHR fans.


----------



## Impact (Nov 8, 2012)

You could say that again the ending felt so incomplete.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 8, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Finally this atrocious manga is over, now there's place for other manga.



Reminds me how I aspire to do my own one.
Hardly possible from Germany though despite getting great feedback sofar for my story.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 9, 2012)

From the reaction of the people here. I think I can just skip where I left off since nothing note worthy happen.


----------



## Ender (Nov 9, 2012)

yes. leave it where u left off. it was prolly better than this.


----------



## scaramanga (Nov 9, 2012)

> From the reaction of the people here. I think I can just skip where I left off since nothing note worthy happen.


Well, the beginning of the last arc wasn't that bad. Adult Arcobaleno, Hibari vs Varia, Tsuna's relationship with his father, some character development for Chrome, Vindice rapestomping evereone, etc. But last ten chapter totaly ruined arc.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 9, 2012)

i stopped reading this some 200 chapters ago. i was browsing through mangafox today and saw that it had the "complete" icon beside it so i thought i should at least read the last chapter just for closure...

i didn't miss anything !!! 

but i still felt a bit betrayed because i at least read half of it

anyway .... this could have been a VERY VERY VERY GOOD 


*ONE SHOT!!!*


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 9, 2012)

NO, it would have been an ultra-awesome manga if the author hadn?t gone retarded half way.


----------



## Impact (Nov 9, 2012)

^ that's so true she went full retard on the ending it's never good when an author goes full retard


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 10, 2012)

She f up the moment Shimon destroyed everybody in the inheritance ceremony


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 10, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> I just thrown out all my KHR stuffs,I am just upset it ended this way.
> Tsuna never man up,no Hibari background, No mafia stuff, No Primo backstory,
> No reborn hitman stories. I could continue ..



Hahaha, wait none of these happened? Then what the fuck happened in this manga?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> She f up the moment Shimon destroyed everybody in the inheritance ceremony



Dunno why but i just love your sig.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 10, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Dunno why but i just love your sig.



Fairy Tail + Hot Spring + Alcohol = Sluts with big bewbs going wild
as long as Lucy only go wild on Natsu, I am all for it


----------



## Ender (Nov 10, 2012)

damn right


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Fairy Tail + Hot Spring + Alcohol = Sluts with big bewbs going wild
> as long as Lucy only go wild on Natsu, I am all for it



now I understand why i like it


----------



## Ender (Nov 10, 2012)

Mei, where is that from?  i mean which ep?


----------



## Rax (Nov 10, 2012)

What's her next series called?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2012)

Dunno, maybe she hasn?t even started on one.


----------



## convict (Nov 11, 2012)

Farewell it is then Reborn. Can't say it was the best manga but it did provide some good laughs and I am going to miss Xanxus calling people trash.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 11, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> Mei, where is that from?  i mean which ep?



Fairy Tail, i ditched KHR when I found FT , this OVA 4 coming out in Nov 16th


----------



## Ender (Nov 11, 2012)

i know its FT, just didn't know which ep  thanks


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 13, 2012)

here


----------



## Ender (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Impact (Nov 13, 2012)

What's in the link? Cuz I swear they don't work for me


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 13, 2012)

i stopped following when the the prized family heirloom vongola rings became the guardians own personal weapon with 27 upgrades specialised for them. shimon arc or something where they merge all the powers into tsuna and he just lolstomp the villain. 

and i actually planned to follow to the current chapter around the end of this year, but just to found out that it has ended/cancelled. 

how was the progression since then? is it still fullbring arc level?


----------



## scaramanga (Nov 13, 2012)

> how was the progression since then? is it still fullbring arc level?


Far worse.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2012)

Can we close this thread now?


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 15, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> Far worse.



 thats quite a pity. i thought KHR is good in the varia arc.


----------



## auem (Nov 26, 2012)

finally read it through...i started the series after last chapter was released.....
so unlike many of you i can take a single 'read as a whole' perspective to this manga....and yet it agree with most of you people..... 

1) it is a good manga gone horribly wrong

2)Shimon Arc was the start of the decline

3)many characters with potential totally been wasted(vongola primo,reborn,mokuro,checkerface to name a few)

4)unforgivable not to give Reborn a death match

5)ending arc was rushed to extreme 

6)meaningless open ending

in gist,Amano Akira went nut midway to her project....


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2012)

Apparently Akira Amano is putting out a new One-Shot in Miracle Jump which is a monthly seinen manga magazine. Perhaps it's to test out a new series?


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2012)

If it's not anything related to KHR why post it here in this thread


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2012)

Impact said:


> If it's not anything related to KHR why post it here in this thread



Because it's by the same mangaka. People who liked Reborn! (I did at the beginning before it became shit) might be interested in hearing about this.


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2012)

Same mangaka or not it has nothing to do with KHR you were better off making a new thread for it instead of posting it here where I'm sure a few wouldn't want to remember this series disappointment.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2012)

Impact said:


> Same mangaka or not it has nothing to do with KHR you were better off making a new thread for it instead of posting it here where I'm sure a few wouldn't want to remember this series disappointment.



Calm your tits man. There is no point in making a thread for an as of yet unreleased one-shot. Not to mention that in plenty of threads people will mention another project that the mangaka is doing.


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm perfectly calm thank you and I'm sure those other mangaka didn't have an ending like KHR which left a bad taste in our mouths. The last thing people want is to remember this failure of a series.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 29, 2012)

Impact said:


> I'm perfectly calm thank you and I'm sure those other mangaka didn't have an ending like KHR which left a bad taste in our mouths. The last thing people want is to remember this failure of a series.



Can you be a bigger douche? Hes allowed to post about the next manga that the mangaka is making its not a big deal don't have to get your pantys in a knot.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Interested to see if she changes the look she did for reborn for this one-shot.


----------



## Impact (Dec 29, 2012)

spaZ said:


> Can you be a bigger douche? Hes allowed to post about the next manga that the mangaka is making its not a big deal don't have to get your pantys in a knot.



You negged than comment? Ah being butthurt is never a good thing my friend this thread should have been locked a long time ago.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2012)

I negged you as well. You were being a prick and your little tirade was unnecessary as what Nensense posted had relevance to this thread.


----------



## Impact (Dec 30, 2012)

Whatever dude


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 3, 2013)

The title and preview page for Akira Amano's new oneshot (that I posted about months ago) has finally been revealed and it will be in the next issue of Miracle Jump. It's called Warashibe Tantei Numashichirō


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Hopefully the writing is better this time around. Her designs can be pretty decent.


----------



## Impact (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not expecting anything.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 3, 2013)

I want mafia,not detective stories, we have Detective Conan, already .
should have done something wit Mafia again.

I want Reborn back.


----------



## Shakar (Feb 3, 2013)

That guy in kimono is totally adult Lambo 

Spebking of KHR, I realized the upcoming final volume (or are 2 missing?) might wrap up some loose endings in the extra section. Too bad KHR volume extras are rarely translated..


----------



## son_michael (Feb 3, 2013)

Shakar said:


> That guy in kimono is totally adult Lambo
> 
> Spebking of KHR, I realized the upcoming final volume (or are 2 missing?) might wrap up some loose endings in the extra section. Too bad KHR volume extras are rarely translated..



well, with the ending we got, we can pretty much confirm there will be no more translations


----------



## Delicious (Feb 17, 2013)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2015)

Where's the anime thread. Remake seems to be on the cards from the Jump Festa materials and promotions.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 21, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> Where's the anime thread. Remake seems to be on the cards from the Jump Festa materials and promotions.



But      why


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2015)

Zaru said:


> But      why



Amano might want to go the animation route and continue from there. What else does she have going for her.. I mean even D gray Man is coming back. KHR can sell alot of merchandise to fan girls in huge nums. There's a market and profit to be made.. still she need to test waters first to see the reactions.


----------



## Impact (Dec 21, 2015)

Let it die


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 21, 2015)

It's a crime not take fan girls money.


----------



## Impact (Dec 21, 2015)

Is that Habari ring I see?

Would fucking buy if I wasn't so broke from all this Christmas shopping


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2015)

Damn, this thread and all the memories. I almost feel like rereading the series but I know that I'd be so heavily disappointed by this once I reach the end of the Future arc.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 21, 2015)

This was the first manga I dropped due to how embarrassingly bad it was, that's my memory of it.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 21, 2015)

Hibari was a pretty boy little shit, hated that fucker


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 21, 2015)

So announcement was about that ring or anime coming back? If so...they should just take off from wher ethey left and finish once and for all.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 21, 2015)

Ah, the memories.


----------



## Impact (Dec 21, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Hibari was a pretty boy little shit, hated that fucker



No one cares about what you think


----------



## Badalight (Dec 21, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> This was the first manga I dropped due to how embarrassingly bad it was, that's my memory of it.



Duuuude. Same. First manga I ever dropped. Still one of few.


----------

